# My 1080P experience on Dish, VOD rental I Am Legend



## 810DVR

Been waiting patiently (oh let's be honest, impatiently) for the 1080P movie to show up on Channel 501 since Aug. 1. It showed up for me yesterday.

When ordering, it says your screen will go blank for up to 15 seconds while compatibility test of your TV is done to confirm you can play 1080P but mine only took about 2 seconds before it came back up. 

I Am Legend in 1080P is a 24 hour rental, costs $2.99 for the month of August.

Picture looked great, as you would expect. My understanding is it's 1080P at 24 fps, or 1080P24. 

I really can't say how much better it was than a 1080i broadcast, not without comparing the same movie in 1080i side by side. 

Note: Don't be dismayed at the very beginning of the movie if you've never seen it before. I Am Legend has a brief intro of a little over a minute where it's in letterbox, and intentionally bad quality, just a conscious choice by the director in how he wanted to shoot that scene. It gets into the 1080P fairly quickly.


----------



## kucharsk

Wait, are you saying *only* the beginning of the movie is letterboxed?

If so that's quite disappointing and should be a warning to anyone considering "renting" it as its theatrical aspect ratio was 2.35:1 (and is presented on Blu-Ray as such.)


----------



## 810DVR

kucharsk said:


> Wait, are you saying *only* the beginning of the movie is letterboxed?
> 
> If so that's disappointing and should be a warning to anyone considering "renting" it as its theatrical aspect ratio was 2.35:1.


Sorry if what I wrote was confusing. Yes, it's just one scene at the very beginning of the movie that is letterboxed-- and that scene looked crummy in the theater too -- it's intentional, that's just the way the director shot that one particular scene with Emma Thompson and made it to look like it's from a TV interview. If you see I Am Legend or have seen it, you'll know what I'm talking about.

Bottom line -- the movie is in 1080P, it filled up my 46" screen, and it looked good.


----------



## Brewsta

810DVR said:


> Bottom line -- the movie is in 1080P, it filled up my 46" screen, and it looked good.


Then it's being cropped from the 2.35:1 ratio it was exhibited in theatrically. It should be slightly letterboxed, even on a 16:9 TV.


----------



## 810DVR

Brewsta said:


> Then it's being cropped from the 2.35:1 ratio it was exhibited in theatrically. It should be slightly letterboxed, even on a 16:9 TV.


My apologies, I misunderstood the orifinal question. I have my TV set to the Panoramic setting. When putting it to Normal, it does display slightly letterboxed but, if I had to guess, I don't think it's 2.35:1, couldn't say for sure.


----------



## tcatdbs

How long did the download take? I just downloaded a free 4 minute deal on the CA Redwoods and it took 11 minutes in crummy SD quality.


----------



## patmurphey

tcatdbs said:


> How long did the download take? I just downloaded a free 4 minute deal on the CA Redwoods and it took 11 minutes in crummy SD quality.


Read your other threads.


----------



## tcatdbs

My bad... only had Dish a week and still learning what does what.


----------



## Taco Lover

tcatdbs said:


> My bad... only had Dish a week and still learning what does what.


Don't pay attention to that other guy. If he doesn't want to help, then oh well.

The VoD movies and such are automatically downloaded to your receiver's HDD. They do not go towards your total recorded hours available. When you order one, it basically unlocks the download, ready to go. Not really "video-on-demand", but you get the idea.


----------



## smackman

810DVR said:


> Been waiting patiently (oh let's be honest, impatiently) for the 1080P movie to show up on Channel 501 since Aug. 1. It showed up for me yesterday.
> 
> When ordering, it says your screen will go blank for up to 15 seconds while compatibility test of your TV is done to confirm you can play 1080P but mine only took about 2 seconds before it came back up.
> 
> I Am Legend in 1080P is a 24 hour rental, costs $2.99 for the month of August.
> 
> Picture looked great, as you would expect. My understanding is it's 1080P at 24 fps, or 1080P24.
> 
> *I really can't say how much better it was than a 1080i broadcast, not without comparing the same movie in 1080i side by side. *
> 
> Note: Don't be dismayed at the very beginning of the movie if you've never seen it before. I Am Legend has a brief intro of a little over a minute where it's in letterbox, and intentionally bad quality, just a conscious choice by the director in how he wanted to shoot that scene. It gets into the 1080P fairly quickly.


Their is minimal difference in PQ between 1080p and 1080i.
I will not go into the necessity of a properly calibrated RPTV 1080i and a fix pixel being 720p or 1080p. Some take this "personal". 
As I have stated before, I will put my 55" CRT RPTV(1080i input) PQ up against any Television of same size or bigger under 4000 dollars.


----------



## smackman

patmurphey said:


> Read your other threads.


      
Chill dude; Not all are as "brillant" as you.
:backtotop


----------



## 810DVR

tcatdbs said:


> How long did the download take? I just downloaded a free 4 minute deal on the CA Redwoods and it took 11 minutes in crummy SD quality.


hey tcatdbs, it worked as advertised, started up immediately with no wait time. Cheers.


----------



## phrelin

810DVR said:


> My 1080P experience on Dish, VOD rental I Am Legend


Thanks for the report. I've been curious. I assume you have an HDMI connection?


----------



## 810DVR

phrelin said:


> Thanks for the report. I've been curious. I assume you have an HDMI connection?


Yes, HDMI connection.


----------



## Jason Nipp

You will not be allowed to send 1080p over anything but HDMI because of HDCP and our friends that enforced and demanded DRM.


----------



## tcatdbs

What happens when you hit "record" when playing a VOD movie?


----------



## Nick

tcatdbs said:


> What happens when you hit "record" when playing a VOD movie?


Shortly, you will hear the whup-whup-whup of a decending
helicopter, then a firm rap-rap-rap on your door! Don't worry,
it's only the government and they're just coming to help you 
obey the law...


----------



## tnsprin

tcatdbs said:


> What happens when you hit "record" when playing a VOD movie?


After 24 hours you cannot view the movie.


----------



## tcatdbs

OK... I was hoping you could put it on the DVR. You can't do anything with it except view it on that, so no laws are broken... you can record all the premium channel movies. Makes no sense to me, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Jeff_DML

810DVR, does you know for sure that your TV support 24p input and did you verify it was really 24p not 60p?


----------



## P Smith

810DVR, what the size of a file with the movie ?


----------



## 810DVR

tcatdbs said:


> What happens when you hit "record" when playing a VOD movie?


No go on trying to save to your DVR. It displays "You are currently playing back a Video on Demand Event" .... which I believe is code for "yeah nice try monkey boy."


----------



## 810DVR

Jeff_DML said:


> 810DVR, does you know for sure that your TV support 24p input and did you verify it was really 24p not 60p?


I'd have to check the specs on my tv but my understanding that they were in 24p was based on some articles I had read. Here's one of those:

Excerpt: "That's because the version of 1080p in question here uses only 24 frames per second. "Further out on the horizon is true 1080p - 50 or 60 frames per second," Lattie said."

Link: http://www.cable360.net/features360/ct/30976.html


----------



## 810DVR

P Smith said:


> 810DVR, what the size of a file with the movie ?


No idea, unfortunately, it doesn't display that anywhere that I can see.


----------



## Jeff_DML

810DVR said:


> I'd have to check the specs on my tv but my understanding that they were in 24p was based on some articles I had read. Here's one of those:
> 
> Excerpt: "That's because the version of 1080p in question here uses only 24 frames per second. "Further out on the horizon is true 1080p - 50 or 60 frames per second," Lattie said."
> 
> Link: http://www.cable360.net/features360/ct/30976.html


yeah they are encoded as 24p but I am guessing the HDMI output it at 60fps.

If your tv supports a refresh rate in multiples of 24fps(such as new sony 120hz lcds and pioneer kuro 72hz) then it would be ideal for the HDMI to be outputting 24fps.


----------



## koralis

So, even though your Dish is set to 720p or 1080i, when you watch a 1080p movie it actually displays in 1080p instead of converting it?


----------



## Jason Nipp

koralis said:


> So, even though your Dish is set to 720p or 1080i, when you watch a 1080p movie it actually displays in 1080p instead of converting it?


Correct.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Jeff_DML said:


> 810DVR, does you know for sure that your TV support 24p input and did you verify it was really 24p not 60p?


The VOD event is 1080p/24, same as Blu Ray IIRC.


----------



## P Smith

810DVR said:


> No idea, unfortunately, it doesn't display that anywhere that I can see.


I have seen programs what could reveal the size, but it will require open a cover and you should do hot swap of SATA cable and connect it to PC.


----------



## 810DVR

Jeff_DML said:


> yeah they are encoded as 24p but I am guessing the HDMI output it at 60fps.
> 
> If your tv supports a refresh rate in multiples of 24fps(such as new sony 120hz lcds and pioneer kuro 72hz) then it would be ideal for the HDMI to be outputting 24fps.


All I could find was that it says it supports 1080p at 24, 30 and 60 fps. You know more than I on this, does that mean the HDMI is outputting at 60..........or is that just not something that can be determined from it saying it "supports" at 24, 30 and 60.


----------



## 810DVR

P Smith said:


> I have seen programs what could reveal the size, but it will require open a cover and you should do hot swap of SATA cable and connect it to PC.


I probably don't want to know that badly. Besides, if I ever open it up the first thing I'm doing is hooking it up to my juicer and seeing if I can build my own space shuttle engine. (yeah I don't know either. sounded much funnier in my head)


----------



## P Smith

I have feeling you're MS programmer.


----------



## tcatdbs

Where will Legend show up? I have all my PPV channels locked. I believe it's under the "Dish" button, but if I find it there, do I need to unlock 501?


----------



## CoolGui

lol, I'm tired of hearing about the "Properly Calibrated RPT against blah blah blah"

Well my TV doesn't even support 1080p, I max out at 1080i but I figured the quality would still be better than the "HD Lite" that is the normal dish broadcast... Not that I'm complaining that much, but I've seen Blu-Ray and HD-DVD playing in the stores and the video looks very realistic for some reason, almost hyper realistic? Even more so than on film. Are these 1080p/60 sets I've seen?


----------



## kucharsk

CoolGui said:


> lol, I'm tired of hearing about the "Properly Calibrated RPT against blah blah blah"
> 
> Well my TV doesn't even support 1080p, I max out at 1080i but I figured the quality would still be better than the "HD Lite" that is the normal dish broadcast... Not that I'm complaining that much, but I've seen Blu-Ray and HD-DVD playing in the stores and the video looks very realistic for some reason, almost hyper realistic? Even more so than on film. Are these 1080p/60 sets I've seen?


You've most likely seen 120 Hz refresh LCD sets.

They smooth the motion to avoid the picture "jitter" due to horizontal motion that is an artifact of LCD displays, but the downside is it smoothes the motion *so* much film looks like HD video.


----------



## Hound

My 1080P TVs are Panasonic plasmas that only support 60 frames.

Does anyone know for sure whether channel 501 will display 1080P on TVs
that only display 60 fps?

My first blue ray player was the LG multi player that only supported 24 fps. It would not output 1080P on my TV set. I did not get 1080P until I bought
a Panasonic blu ray player
that output at 24 or 60 fps.

I was thinking of playing channel 501 and watching 
the movie in blu ray on side by side TVs for comparison.


----------



## tcatdbs

I also have a 42 and 50" Panny Plasma and wonder if anyone has watched Legend on one. Still don't see Legend at 501 (have software and 5 other SD titles for 3 days). Watched a Starz OnDemand last night (Daddy Day Camp), could only stand it for 10 minutes, PQ was terrible (as was movie). I guess you have to pay to get decent quality.

Edit: OK I looked at my Panny specs "1080 input signal that can be displayed":
1,125 (1,080) /60i Hor Freq. 33.75 Vert Freq. 59.94
1,125 (1,080) /60p Hor Freq. 67.43 Vert Freq. 59.94
1,125 (1,080) /60p Hor Freq. 67.50 Vert Freq. 60.00

Doesn't look promising for 24fps... but then I have no clue if "fps" is related to "hz"


----------



## Jason Nipp

Hound said:



> My 1080P TVs are Panasonic plasmas that only support 60 frames.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure whether channel 501 will display 1080P on TVs
> that only display 60 fps?
> 
> My first blue ray player was the LG multi player that only supported 24 fps. It would not output 1080P on my TV set. I did not get 1080P until I bought
> a Panasonic blu ray player
> that output at 24 or 60 fps.
> 
> I was thinking of playing channel 501 and watching
> the movie in blu ray on side by side TVs for comparison.


I don't claim to know everything, but if your display couldn't display anthing but 60fps I do not believe you'd be watching much of anything in 1080p.

Blu Ray is only 24 fps, at least at current.


----------



## tcatdbs

So Dish is making a huge deal out of this Turbo launch and 1080P... and there's only 1 movie, and maybe 10% of the TV's in the world can watch it... I'm sure they're be more movies, but not a lot of folks upgrading their already high dollar Plasmas. You can rent a lot of BB or Netflix movies for the cost of that upgrade! (cheaper and a lot quicker too.)


----------



## Bobby H

> Blu Ray is only 24 fps, at least at current.


Just to clarify, Hollywood movies are filmed at 24fps and encoded on Blu-ray at 24fps instead of the usual 3:2 pulldown 30fps method seen in other formats and broadcasts.

Blu-ray can show 30fps and even 60fps material if the video or film was produced at that frame rate.

No video footage is shot at 1080p/60 though. There's 1080p/30 and 720p/60. Perhaps we might see video cameras originating stuff at 1080p/60 before too long. For now, things like video games are about all you will get in 1080p/60.


----------



## tcatdbs

Yeah, I'm willing to bet Legend will play on my Plasma... but be nice to see feedback on who has actually watched it, once they get it (in 1080p), and on what set.


----------



## MarkoC

This is supposed to show up on one of the 501 listings correct? I still don't see it there.


----------



## fmcomputer

I would like to watch it just to see what it looks like, but I do not see it listed on 501. Do you have to have a special package..


----------



## tcatdbs

"Should" be there if you got the 6.10 software upgrade, but doesn't seem to be on many. Guess we just need to be patient.


----------



## Taco Lover

I got the 6.10 monday night and I Am Legend did not show up until Wednesday morning.


----------



## CoolGui

Someone said earlier it wasn't supposed to show up until August 9th.... But it sounds like some people are getting it now. I've already seen the movie in the theater, but it would be nice to watch it this weekend.


----------



## P Smith

Taco Lover said:


> I got the 6.10 monday night and I Am Legend did not show up until Wednesday morning.


Could be the time to download the movie is two days ? Exclude your watching time.


----------



## razorbackfan

What's channel 501? I don't have that.


----------



## P Smith

Could someone press Info button on his HDTV set while Dish ViP 722 testing it for 1080p or during play the movie ? What resolution and freq used ?


----------



## tcatdbs

Still 5 HD movies at 501, no I am Legend. After 4 days with "Turbo"... what GREAT upgrade!


----------



## eudoxia

I have software v 6.10 but still no sign of "I Am Legend". Is it a decent film? I got a 1080p plasma and can't wait to see the picture.

Just curious, do those who have the movie have an ethernet connection?

Thanks,
jen


----------



## Jeff_DML

tcatdbs said:


> Still 5 HD movies at 501, no I am Legend. After 4 days with "Turbo"... what GREAT upgrade!


same here


----------



## 722921

Mine only shows one movie at 501...what's up with that?


----------



## Taco Lover

eudoxia said:


> Just curious, do those who have the movie have an ethernet connection?
> 
> Thanks,
> jen


For what? I have the movie listed, but not ethernet connection. If you're wondering, the movie is not pushed over the Interwebs, it is recorded from the sat feed into a special VOD section of the 622/722's HDD.


----------



## tcatdbs

OK, received I am Legend last night... my TV Panny (50PX600U) is NOT compatable, so I didn't bother renting it. So if your TV is a 1280x768 TV, even thought it is 1080p "compatable", it will not work with 1080p "Turbo". So don't get too excited about "TURBO" unless you have a native 1080P TV.

Think I'll restart my BB account, makes it cheaper and upressed to 1080p, should be as good.


----------



## bug drvr

loooooong time lurker, first post ...

I have a 50in Samsung 5054 which is 720P and a VIP 722 updated with the "Turbo" 610 software. I watched "The Bucket List" from VOD last nite with no problems. The picture was as good as what I used to see on my HD-DVD (yes, I chose the loosing team and have yet joined the winners) but the sound was only DD 5.0 (my 722 runs through my Pioneer VSX-94TXH). 

My opinion is Dish's 'TurboHD' VOD slogan of "Same as Blu-Ray Disc quality" is a half truth because while the picture is great, the sound doesn't touch what you can get off of a blu-ray disk with a suitable audio system.

frank


----------



## pauly

eudoxia said:


> I have software v 6.10 but still no sign of "I Am Legend". Is it a decent film? I got a 1080p plasma and can't wait to see the picture.
> 
> Just curious, do those who have the movie have an ethernet connection?
> 
> Thanks,
> jen


Exact same for me... have the 6.10, but don't see "I am Legend" 1080p version anywhere for $1.99. I want to give it a try, I have a 1080p Sharp Aquos, but 722 not connected to broadband yet.


----------



## patmurphey

pauly said:


> Exact same for me... have the 6.10, but don't see "I am Legend" 1080p version anywhere for $1.99. I want to give it a try, I have a 1080p Sharp Aquos, but 722 not connected to broadband yet.


Nothing to do with broadband - Please read the thread form the beginning.


----------



## rwalsh

P Smith said:


> Could someone press Info button on his HDTV set while Dish ViP 722 testing it for 1080p or during play the movie ? What resolution and freq used ?


Samsung LN-T5265f- When pressing Info i get *1920 X 1080p
H Freq. 27 kHz*
* V Freq. 24 Hz*


----------



## bill-e

Please excuse my ignorance. I have a 1080i Sony RP set. If I rented the 1080p movie would I notice any difference? I'm assuming not but I gotta ask.


----------



## rwalsh

bill-e said:


> Please excuse my ignorance. I have a 1080i Sony RP set. If I rented the 1080p movie would I notice any difference? I'm assuming not but I gotta ask.


I did not see any difference on my 52" Samsung(LN-T5265F). Maybe a Movie with more Scenery would look better.


----------



## tcatdbs

I'm waiting for someone with a 768/720 TV to test the 1080p Legend. Even though the TV Test says "not compatable", I'm wondering if it will play at 1080i. I'll rent it for $2.99, it does show that price. Legend didn't show up for 4 days after my software upgraded. I may try it tonight...

Odd the Bucket List wasn't 5.1, I'd ask for my money back on that one. If they're going to charge $4.99-$6.99 for a movie it should be AT LEAST as good as a DVD.


----------



## bug drvr

typo ... it was DD5.1

i have 11 movies to select from VOD, none of which is Legend

frank



tcatdbs said:


> I'm waiting for someone with a 768/720 TV to test the 1080p Legend. Even though the TV Test says "not compatable", I'm wondering if it will play at 1080i. I'll rent it for $2.99, it does show that price. Legend didn't show up for 4 days after my software upgraded. I may try it tonight...
> 
> Odd the Bucket List wasn't 5.1, I'd ask for my money back on that one. If they're going to charge $4.99-$6.99 for a movie it should be AT LEAST as good as a DVD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

bug drvr said:


> I have a 50in Samsung 5054 which is 720P and a VIP 722 updated with the "Turbo" 610 software. I watched "The Bucket List" from VOD last nite with no problems. The picture was as good as what I used to see on my HD-DVD (yes, I chose the loosing team and have yet joined the winners) but the sound was only DD 5.0 (my 722 runs through my Pioneer VSX-94TXH).
> 
> My opinion is Dish's 'TurboHD' VOD slogan of "Same as Blu-Ray Disc quality" is a half truth because while the picture is great, the sound doesn't touch what you can get off of a blu-ray disk with a suitable audio system.


Only "I Am Legend" is available in 1080p via VOD. No other movie is in 1080p via Dish VOD right now... so unless you watch that specific movie you can't actually offer an honest opinion.

I can't watch the movie myself (no HDMI nor a 501 channel nor the latest software)... so I can only speculate on what might or might not be better about it.


----------



## pauly

patmurphey said:


> Nothing to do with broadband - Please read the thread form the beginning.


Thanks! I have read the entire thread from the beginning. I am aware it has nothing to do with broadband, I was just mentioning that and looking for responses from people who actually had some ideas. Thanks though!


----------



## Bobby H

I think it's kind of funny that no one with a true 1920 X 1080 native resolution TV capable of true 1080p playback has posted results on the 1080p rental. Maybe the ones who do own true 1080p televisions already opted to rent the Blu-ray Disc instead.

I'm thinking about renting _I Am Legend_ just out of the curiosity factor. Already watched it on Blu-ray. If no one else bothers, I'll check it out and see how it looks. I have a ViP722 connected to a 52" Sony Bravia XBR4 television.


----------



## bug drvr

your right man, without doing much research on it, I just assumed because Dish says "DISH Network presents groundbreaking technology with Video on Demand (VOD) in 1080p" that all of the VOD movies were 1080P. I went back and looked and saw Legend was now available on my guide and it had 1080P next to the title; none of the other 10 movies available had that in the title.

I was unable to rent "Legend"; my TV said "not supported mode". I'd like to know what audio the TurboHD VOD 1080P supports.

frank



HDMe said:


> Only "I Am Legend" is available in 1080p via VOD. No other movie is in 1080p via Dish VOD right now... so unless you watch that specific movie you can't actually offer an honest opinion.
> 
> I can't watch the movie myself (no HDMI nor a 501 channel nor the latest software)... so I can only speculate on what might or might not be better about it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

bug drvr said:


> your right man, without doing much research on it, I just assumed because Dish says "DISH Network presents groundbreaking technology with Video on Demand (VOD) in 1080p" that all of the VOD movies were 1080P. I went back and looked and saw Legend was now available on my guide and it had 1080P next to the title; none of the other 10 movies available had that in the title.
> 
> I was unable to rent "Legend"; my TV said "not supported mode". I'd like to know what audio the TurboHD VOD 1080P supports.


For all I know it will be a let-down to view "Legend" as well... but there hasn't been a lot of folk posting about being able to rent it AND having a 1080p TV so not much to go on. My suspicion is that the 1080i vs 1080p thing will prove not to make a difference, but I am hoping they are sending a less-compressed file so that video quality is better than typical. I know the sound isn't likely to be the same as Blu ray, so that "experience" is going to be harder to equal for the die-hards with the super sound systems.


----------



## Taco Lover

Bobby H said:


> I think it's kind of funny that no one with a true 1920 X 1080 native resolution TV capable of true 1080p playback has posted results on the 1080p rental. Maybe the ones who do own true 1080p televisions already opted to rent the Blu-ray Disc instead.
> 
> I'm thinking about renting _I Am Legend_ just out of the curiosity factor. Already watched it on Blu-ray. If no one else bothers, I'll check it out and see how it looks. I have a ViP722 connected to a 52" Sony Bravia XBR4 television.


I've got a 1080p display, but I've seen I Am Legend already. I would rent it just to see what it's like, but I hardly get a chance to view TV without the kids around. Even if I did, I don't have (or have seen enough of) Blu-Ray to make an accurate comparison. I'm afraid it just may be a better picture experience over regular HD movies. That's it.


----------



## DodgerKing

A related question:

With the new software update you got to allow the receiver to send out a 1080p signal are you able to use the 1080p setting all of the time or is it just for this particular VOD?


----------



## DodgerKing

Taco Lover said:


> I've got a 1080p display, but I've seen I Am Legend already. I would rent it just to see what it's like, but I hardly get a chance to view TV without the kids around. Even if I did, I don't have (or have seen enough of) *Blu-Ray to make an accurate comparison. I'm afraid it just may be a better picture experience over regular HD movies. That's it*.


HD-DVD and BR have exactly the same PQ.


----------



## kal915

DodgerKing said:


> HD-DVD and BR have exactly the same PQ.


I think he was referring to movies in HD on Dish


----------



## DodgerKing

kal915 said:


> I think he was referring to movies in HD on Dish


You are correct. Ignore that last post.


----------



## phrelin

Boy, if this thread is any indication, the rollout of 1080p VOD hasn't exactly been a huge success so far.


----------



## grog

I would not go that far and say it was not a success.

Dish customer has neighbor visit.

Hey look at my Dish setup. I get 1080p... Customer shows neighbor TVLand and Game Show Network on his 26" Westinghouse 480i LCD set.

Neighbor comments on how much better Dish looks compared to his cable setup.

Neighbor's TV: 



:lol:



phrelin said:


> Boy, if this thread is any indication, the rollout of 1080p VOD hasn't exactly been a huge success so far.


----------



## Jim5506

DodgerKing said:


> A related question:
> 
> With the new software update you got to allow the receiver to send out a 1080p signal are you able to use the 1080p setting all of the time or is it just for this particular VOD?


1080p only on VOD material. It kicks in automatically when the receiver plays a 1080p movie and senses (through HDMI) you have a 1080p capable display.


----------



## rwalsh

Weird *Hdmi test* when watching *"I am Legend" *on my *722* and *Samsung 5265F*. The test showed a *Video Format of 1250i at 50Hz.* . Normally the Test shows a Video Format of *1080i* which I have my 722 set to.


----------



## eudoxia

Anyone with the 722 still waiting for I Am Legend in 1080p? Still shows Ruins on my VOD guide at 501.


----------



## jclewter79

Still waiting too, I only have Tyler Perry's meet the Browns on my ch. 501 VOD list.


----------



## P Smith

rwalsh said:


> Weird *Hdmi test* when watching *"I am Legend" *on my *722* and *Samsung 5265F*. The test showed a *Video Format of 1250i at 50Hz.* . Normally the Test shows a Video Format of *1080i* which I have my 722 set to.


Your numbers are something .
First was 1900x1080 now the 1250i 50 Hz ... Is it 722 report that ? Can you post a snapshot(s) of 722 HDMI tests anfd the HDTVinfo too ?


----------



## ICBM99

I had I am Legend (1080p) on 501 on Saturday when I checked, but didn't have the time to actually check it out. There were also several others listed on 501 VOD.


----------



## ZBoomer

phrelin said:


> Boy, if this thread is any indication, the rollout of 1080p VOD hasn't exactly been a huge success so far.


I think it's a farce. I keep seeing these commercials all over the place, including dedicated channels on my receiver, that I have been "Turbocharged" and can view 1080p VOD, but I don't have jack.

(and yes, I have a 1080p capable TV)

I'm getting kinda tired of the propoganda, and nothing to back it up.

Some of the new HD channels look pretty good, I'll give them that.


----------



## patmurphey

Why don't you guys save your complaints until the roll-out is finished. Maybe you will be surprised.


----------



## tcatdbs

I'll be surprized if 1080P stays at $2.99... sure would like to know what happens if you click "yes" after it says your TV is not compatable. Will it play in 1080i? I'd rent it in 1080i for $2.99 (but surely not for $4.99, it's in their SD movies list at that price). If they end up at $6.99 like all the other HD (or $7.99 or $8.99 which would seem logical to their current structure), then it is a farce. It is also a farce if they play on ONLY 1080P TV's, they should at least play on 1080P compatable TV's. Now if they were able to "upconvert" to 1080P on all HD channels, that would make "Turbocharged" worth something. My DVD player can do it, why not the VIP722?


----------



## rwalsh

P Smith said:


> Your numbers are something .
> First was 1900x1080 now the 1250i 50 Hz ... Is it 722 report that ? Can you post a snapshot(s) of 722 HDMI tests and the HDTVinfo too ?


1.When hitting the Samsung Remote Info button while watching "I Am Legend" on my LN-T5265 i saw the following: *1920 X 1080P ( 1900 was a typo)
H Freq: 27Khz*
*V Freq: 24Hz
*
2. When doing this watching normal HD with My 722 set at 1080i, the following is seen: *1920 X 108I*
*H Freq. 33Khz*
* V. Freq. 60Hz*

3. I an not planning to pay to watch " I am Legend" again, But when doing the *HDMI* *test* I did see the Video Format: *1250I 50Hz*. A normal HDMI test watching normal HD Just shows the video format at 1*080I.*


----------



## paja

patmurphey said:


> Why don't you guys save your complaints until the roll-out is finished. Maybe you will be surprised.


It is hard to optomistic when dealing with a company that spits out lies and csr's that don't even know what is going on. Last week, I get an e-mail,"You will be able to view(with my 622) channel 501 on 8-7-08 at 12:00am." 8-7 comes , no 501. Call up. The first csr didn't even know anything about 501 or 1080p-NOTHING! Long story-finally end up in tech and a guy there told me I would get 501 on 8-11. 8-11 comes. Guess what?? Yes-NO 501. Call back again. Two csr's that know next to nothing about the whole thing. Finally get a super who says I should have been told THE WEEK OF 8-11. After some persistent complaining(just so happens my 18 month comm. is up 8-10-08) I was given three months free HD(3 $20 credits) for this VOD ,501, 1080P debacle.

Wait till they find out what they have to do to keep my $138 a month. I haven't even got started on that yet. :hurah:


----------



## P Smith

rwalsh said:


> 1.When hitting the Samsung Remote Info button while watching "I Am Legend" on my LN-T5265 i saw the following: *1920 X 1080P ( 1900 was a typo)
> H Freq: 27Khz*
> *V Freq: 24Hz
> *
> 2. When doing this watching normal HD with My 722 set at 1080i, the following is seen: *1920 X 108I*
> *H Freq. 33Khz*
> * V. Freq. 60Hz*
> 
> 3. I an not planning to pay to watch " I am Legend" again, But when doing the *HDMI* *test* I did see the Video Format: *1250I 50Hz*. A normal HDMI test watching normal HD Just shows the video format at 1*080I.*


Thanks for conforming the info; that "1250i 50Hz" is still a mystery - could be a bug in your Sammy FW.

If you could willing to check the movie's file size. Umm.


----------



## tcatdbs

I'm going to bite the bullet tonight and try my $3.00 on Legend (even though I only have a 1080p "compatable" TV). I got the "your TV is not compatable" message, but it does give you the option to click "yes" to watch it, so I'll try that tonight. I'm interested to see what my Panny info says, "1080i" or "1080p". It does show "1080p" when getting an upconverted DVD input.


----------



## P Smith

In case if your HDTV set have DVI or/and HD15 (VGA) connector - connect it to your PC and run EDID Viewer, then post result here.


----------



## jbjsm

patmurphey said:


> Why don't you guys save your complaints until the roll-out is finished. Maybe you will be surprised.


I also have a 1080P capable TV and two VIP622"s that have been "Turbocharged". They're still at software version L512 and channel 510 does not show up on either of them. Considering the rollout is 12 days old and that I'm being bombarded with email and video adverts trumpeting Dishs's new "Turbocharged HD experience", I find it disconcerting that I haven't received the update. Don't tell me to wait patiently when Dish has the nerve to tell me they've upgraded my service and hasn't!


----------



## Charise

I live in the Midwest, so I guess I'm more patient about all this stuff than many of you. We never seem to get anything when it's first out. 

I think I probably have one of the first leased 622s, but I am still on L512 also, so the date of the lease apparently is no indicator of when you'll receive the update--unless they still haven't sent it to the 622s?? Anyone with a 622 have the new software?

With watching this week of the Olympics though, I wouldn't have had time to watch _I am Legend_ anyway.


----------



## Taco Lover

jbjsm said:


> I also have a 1080P capable TV and two VIP622"s that have been "Turbocharged". They're still at software version L512 and channel 510 does not show up on either of them. Considering the rollout is 12 days old and that I'm being bombarded with email and video adverts trumpeting Dishs's new "Turbocharged HD experience", I find it disconcerting that I haven't received the update. Don't tell me to wait patiently when Dish has the nerve to tell me they've upgraded my service and hasn't!


As I mentioned in your other post... does your standby screen actually say "turbocharged"? I don't think you can be turbocharged and still be on 5.12.


----------



## CoolGui

tcatdbs said:


> OK, received I am Legend last night... my TV Panny (50PX600U) is NOT compatable, so I didn't bother renting it. So if your TV is a 1280x768 TV, even thought it is 1080p "compatable", it will not work with 1080p "Turbo". So don't get too excited about "TURBO" unless you have a native 1080P TV.


Are you sure that 50PX600U supports 1080p?? Are you also sure you'd be able to notice the difference if it is/was?? 

I was curious to see it 1) because the rental was so cheap 2) because I was hoping to see if Dish broadcast it with less compression...

I still haven't gotten the stupid thing! I've seen "Turbo Charged" for over a week, I see "Fools Gold", "Ruins" and "10,000 BC" still on 501, but no "I Am Legend" at all. What gives? They don't want me to get it for 2.99 because I'm on the HD Absolute pack?!


----------



## tcatdbs

I don't guess I would be able to see any difference in "I" or "P"; when I change my OPPO 980 player from upconverted 1080i to 1080p I see no difference, but my 50PX600U does change from 1080i to 1080p as it's input signal. My TV manual does say it is 1080P compatable, but not at 24 or 30 fps, so I question what will happen when I try viewing the 1080P movie (I'm hoping it will play in 1080i). Will know in about 3 or 4 hours... if it doesn't play, I figure I can call, wait on hold 30-60 minutes, and get my $3 back.

OK, I just started watching Legend on my 50PX600U, PQ is great, works fine on a non-1080P TV, TV says it's receiving 1080i input. Did say it's coming from Channel 501, so I assume it's still $2.99. I am also recording it on my Panny E80H DVD recorder, which I have before my 4:3 TV2. Seems to be working. Only "problem" is in "Single mode", you need to "stretch" the image to have it the right aspect on TV2 (which cuts the sides off). I have tested the stretch going into the recorder, and it is outputting the correct aspect (4:3), so nothing looks squished or stretched. So the image does look stretched on TV1 (50" Plasma), and normal on TV2 as recorded (in 480i). I'll be watching it again later tonight in normal mode on TV1 with HT sound on. So far I am very happy with PQ on TV1 (as good as any other good HD HBO or Starz movie). Kind of pointless test, since I'll NEVER rent anything over $2.99, and I doubt Dish will ever have any movies in HD for that price again... But I haven't seen Legend yet, so not entirely pointless.

OK, just figured out how to record VOD in Dual mode, so that Letterbox is available. Once you rent a movie (Legend), you can access it from TV2 in Dual mode (acts just like a DVR recording, except you access it at channel 501). So I am re-recording it onto my E80H in letterbox mode so the sides are not cut off (will have normal upper and lower black bars on 4:3 TV2). My 4:3 recording looks good, I'm sure the letterbox version will also look good (at least as ggod as anything on TV2). I'll burn a DVD tomorrow and let you know what it looks like though my OPPO 980 on TV1 (I don't expect it to look nearly as good... but should be as good as a VHS of Legend...). Pretty sure it won't play back well on a 16:9 TV (will be likely wrong aspect that will need to be stretched or zoomed), but will see tomorrow.


----------



## razorbackfan

I noticed the software upgrade this morning on my 622 and have the 501 VOD channels and the YOU'VE BEEN TURBO CHARGED! screensaver. ONE channel in HD showing _I Am Legend_ (UGH) 1080p, and 15 channels with movies in SD. Why can't Dish add all the VOD channels in HD? .


----------



## Taco Lover

razorbackfan said:


> I noticed the software upgrade this morning on my 622 and have the 501 VOD channels and the YOU'VE BEEN TURBO CHARGED! screensaver. ONE channel in HD showing _I Am Legend_ (UGH) 1080p, and 15 channels with movies in SD. Why can't Dish add all the VOD channels in HD? .


There are more HD VOD channels, they take time to show up for some reason. When I first got the upgrade, I had 6 HD VOD channels, but none of them was I Am Legend-that didn't show up for 3 days. Go figure. There's no rhyme or reason to how they roll it out to people.


----------



## Jeff_DML

CoolGui said:


> Are you sure that 50PX600U supports 1080p?? Are you also sure you'd be able to notice the difference if it is/was??
> 
> I was curious to see it 1) because the rental was so cheap 2) because I was hoping to see if Dish broadcast it with less compression...
> 
> I still haven't gotten the stupid thing! I've seen "Turbo Charged" for over a week, I see "Fools Gold", "Ruins" and "10,000 BC" still on 501, but no "I Am Legend" at all. What gives? They don't want me to get it for 2.99 because I'm on the HD Absolute pack?!


hmmm...I also have absolute and still havent gotten I am legend, been turbocharged for over the week.


----------



## phrelin

Jeff_DML said:


> hmmm...I also have absolute and still havent gotten I am legend, been turbocharged for over the week.


Even though my 722 was "Turbocharged" as of the morning of July 31 in the limited early roll-out, it still took three days to get the full Ch 501 offering. So don't jump to a conclusion about Absolute yet.

Nonetheless, I am a SilverHD customer. Does your August billing show the word "turbo"? Mine has two large paragraphs one of which reads:


> DISH Network has Turbo-charged your HD! As an HD customer you had TurboHD technology automatically downloaded to your HD receiver on 8/1! This new HD features state-of-the-art technology including 1080p Video On Demand - same as BluRay Disc quality and the BEST HD DVR - plus 100 National HD channels and up to 150 this year! Enjoy your Turbo-charged HD!


----------



## mikeinaustin

i also have been turbocharged since day 1, every night i see 4-8 501 channels available. i am legend has never appeared as one of those though.


----------



## dmspen

DO any of you with 1080p VOD have a video processor or hdmi a/v receiver in line? I'm wondering how the "1080 compatability check" will work with equipment other than a TV.


----------



## 722921

Ch 501 has disappeared from my listings now...


----------



## Manke

tcatdbs said:


> OK, received I am Legend last night... my TV Panny (50PX600U) is NOT compatable, so I didn't bother renting it. So if your TV is a 1280x768 TV, even thought it is 1080p "compatable", it will not work with 1080p "Turbo". So don't get too excited about "TURBO" unless you have a native 1080P TV.


I have a Panasonic TH-50PZ700U and it only supports 1080/60p. The "I am Legend" displays but does not fill the screen. The complete image is showing but it displays in the upper left hand corner with a 4 inch blank band at the bottom and on the right side.

The set shows that it is in 1080p and it passes the 622's compatibility test at the start of the movie.

I had an DVDHD (Don't Laugh) and it displayed correctly?

Anyone having this problem and is it just a 60p issue?


----------



## tcatdbs

Did you get the "does not support" error? My 1080i/60 filled the screen, but it shows to be 1080i, not 1080p (since mine failed the test). Strange that the movie is already on your HD, and it will send "P" or "I" depending on if you pass the test or not.


----------



## HiDefRev

Yes, I had the same problem when I rented it last night. Now I'm wondering if it is a Panny problem rather than a Dish problem. My TV is 1080p, and the info bar confirmed that the input signal was 1080p. I could switch the resolution on my 722 to 1080i and the picture was perfect. I tried EVERYTHING - resets, unplugging, all menu items, etc. to no avail. I called Dish, and they told me they would work on this, as they think it may be a bug in the 610 software.


----------



## Jeff_DML

you guys have it on just scan/dot by dot or whatever panasonic calls it? maybe they are sending hdlite so we no overscan you get black bars. 

anybody else get this with other tv brand?


----------



## tnsprin

tcatdbs said:


> OK... I was hoping you could put it on the DVR. You can't do anything with it except view it on that, so no laws are broken... you can record all the premium channel movies. Makes no sense to me, but that's the way it is.


Actually it is already on the DVR. You are paying to be allowed to view it.


----------



## tcatdbs

Yes, but you do pay to view it, so it should end up in the "My Recordings" section until you erase it. They give to 24 hours and it's gone... If they're going to charge $6.99 per movie, you should be able to keep it as long as you want, or archive it to EHD, otherwise they should all be $1.99. They'd probably rent a LOT more HD movies if it ended up in your recorded DVR section! (would also take space off whereever they're storing them)



tnsprin said:


> Actually it is already on the DVR. You are paying to be allowed to view it.


----------



## Manke

Jeff_DML said:


> you guys have it on just scan/dot by dot or whatever panasonic calls it? maybe they are sending hdlite so we no overscan you get black bars.


I am sorry Jeff but I do not understand what you are telling us?


----------



## razorbackfan

After watching _I Am Legend_, I am very impressed with the PQ on my Panny 50" plasma. Too bad Dish couldn't have chosen a better movie.


----------



## tcatdbs

I was happy on my Panny, but it was 1080i. Maybe they don't know what 1080p is....



razorbackfan said:


> After watching _I Am Legend_, I am very impressed with the PQ on my Panny 50" plasma. Too bad Dish couldn't have chosen a better movie.


----------



## Hound

Channel 501 has not shown up. HD Absolute sub. I have side by side Panasonic 1080P/60 plasmas. I was hoping to do a side by side with a
Blu Ray Disc.


----------



## fredp

Hound said:


> Channel 501 has not shown up. HD Absolute sub. I have side by side Panasonic 1080P/60 plasmas. I was hoping to do a side by side with a
> Blu Ray Disc.


Gees must be nice to have two of them!  Please do report what you see as this would be a great test. I'm an owner of a 700U Panny myself!


----------



## P Smith

Ch 501 is not 'a channel' - it's just different way to show VOD movie's list from your disk. Also check signal level on tp 16 @ 110W, that tpn using for spool the movies; the 1080p movie required 3 hrs for download it. Last time it was done between 1:30 am CT and 4:30am CT.


----------



## paja

I'm finally TURBOCHARGED. Got the VOD 501 channels on my 622 when I turned the set on his morning. I'm going to try one out tonight


----------



## dennispap

paja said:


> I'm finally TURBOCHARGED. Got the VOD 501 channels on my 622 when I turned the set on his morning. I'm going to try one out tonight


I am on L612 with my 722 and still no channel 501
I have been turbocharged since august 2nd


----------



## P Smith

Check DVR's Menu. All the "501" it's just matter of presenting VOD.


----------



## raylock

Got turbocharged and channel 501 on the 622 in my kitchen/family room but still no go for the 622 in the theater. Oh well, patience is a virtue


----------



## mtbarr64

This thread is huge, so I am going to hope this was not already asked.

Where is I Am Legend? I have been watching since I got the TurboHD message and I have yet to see I am Legend show up on the VOD 501 channel.

What gives?


----------



## P Smith

mtbarr64 said:


> This thread is huge, so I am going to hope this was not already asked.
> 
> Where is I Am Legend? I have been watching since I got the TurboHD message and I have yet to see I am Legend show up on the VOD 501 channel.
> 
> What gives?


Well, read last page at least. or post#113.


----------



## dennispap

P Smith said:


> Ch 501 is not 'a channel' - it's just different way to show VOD movie's list from your disk. Also check signal level on tp 16 @ 110W, that tpn using for spool the movies; the 1080p movie required 3 hrs for download it. Last time it was done between 1:30 am CT and 4:30am CT.


I get high 50's to mid 60's on that tp. Plus my box is off everynight from 11pm cst to 9am cst, with no recordings going on. 
I am Not sure what is the real problem then??


----------



## P Smith

Then check free space in second hidden partition .


----------



## Jeff_DML

new movies keep popping up on 501, have about 7, for me but still no I am Legend 1080p, been turbocharged for over a week now.


----------



## Manke

HiDefRev said:


> Yes, I had the same problem when I rented it last night. Now I'm wondering if it is a Panny problem rather than a Dish problem. My TV is 1080p, and the info bar confirmed that the input signal was 1080p. I could switch the resolution on my 722 to 1080i and the picture was perfect. I tried EVERYTHING - resets, unplugging, all menu items, etc. to no avail. I called Dish, and they told me they would work on this, as they think it may be a bug in the 610 software.


Hi HiDefRev,

Have you recieved an answere anywhere on this issue?


----------



## P Smith

He need a HDTV set with *1080p24 *support !


----------



## AVJohnnie

I’m now seeing a few reports in the 612/622/722 forum that Dish is telling “Turbo Charged” 622 customers who’ve been unable to get 1080p output with the current L6.12 release that it’s not yet actually capable of outputting 1080p and to wait for the forthcoming L6.14 update.

Call me unnecessarily curious, but has anyone that’s posted here actually been able to confirm for certain that they are getting a true 1080p signal output from their 622/722 receiver?

I’ve been “Turbo Charged” but my sets are only 1080i capable so my “Turbo enhancements” have been somewhat limited … most exciting enhancement for me has been the newly introduced TV1 “micro-screen” display if you use the “*” format button on your TV2 remote.


----------



## P Smith

AVJohnnie said:


> <skip>
> Call me unnecessarily curious, but has anyone that's posted here actually been able to confirm for certain that they are getting a true 1080p signal output from their 622/722 receiver?
> <..>


Yes, if you follow this and other threads dedicated to Dish 1080p ad.


----------



## Jeff_DML

sorry for beating a dead horse but anybody with HD absolute get I am Legend. I am up to 9 movies on 501 and still no I am legend.

tia
jeff


----------



## P Smith

Your subscription is irrelevant; look for technical compatibility (FW, HDTV) and free space in VOD partition.


----------



## dclaryjr

AVJohnnie said:


> most exciting enhancement for me has been the newly introduced TV1 "micro-screen" display if you use the "*" format button on your TV2 remote.


Can you explain this one? You use your TV2 remote to do something to your TV1 display?


----------



## P Smith

dclaryjr said:


> Can you explain this one? You use your TV2 remote to do something to your TV1 display?


There is the thread about bugs: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=136192


----------



## AVJohnnie

Jeff_DML said:


> sorry for beating a dead horse but anybody with HD absolute get I am Legend. I am up to 9 movies on 501 and still no I am legend.
> 
> tia
> jeff


As P Smith stated, since its a VOD offering, subscription shouldn't matter. But since you asked; Yes - I'm on Absolute and it showed up on both of my 622s in the 501 group. But because my HD sets are only 1080i capable (plus there have been some posts indicating that the 622 version of the L6.12 SW release may not be doing 1080p  ) I doubt that I'll bother renting it -- Besides, it'll be on one of the 4 movie packs soon enough anyway.


----------



## AVJohnnie

P Smith said:


> Yes, if you follow this and other threads dedicated to Dish 1080p ad.


Thanks -- I located and read the posts you're referring to -- Even though there only seems to be a couple of them actually confirming 1080p, it seems to indicate that Dish has got it working at least on the 722s.


----------



## Jeff_DML

AVJohnnie said:


> As P Smith stated, since its a VOD offering, subscription shouldn't matter. But since you asked; Yes - I'm on Absolute and it showed up on both of my 622s in the 501 group. But because my HD sets are only 1080i capable (plus there have been some posts indicating that the 622 version of the L6.12 SW release may not be doing 1080p  ) I doubt that I'll bother renting it -- Besides, it'll be on one of the 4 movie packs soon enough anyway.


thanks


----------



## lwien

AVJohnnie said:


> Thanks -- I located and read the posts you're referring to -- Even though there only seems to be a couple of them actually confirming 1080p, it seems to indicate that Dish has got it working at least on the 722s.


Not true.

I have a 722, as well as many other owners of Sony sets, and we cannot get our sets to accept a 1080p signal from Dish even though our sets are 1080p/24. We can see I Am Legend on 501 with 6.10 software, but when we try to rent it, it will only show it at 1080i after running their 1080p compatibility test.


----------



## fmcomputer

I was told by tech support that ver 6.14 will fix the 1080p problem.


----------



## lwien

fmcomputer said:


> I was told by tech support that ver 6.14 will fix the 1080p problem.


Funny. I was told by tech support that it is not their problem but Sony's and that I needed to call Sony to try and solve the issue.

I then asked to talk to his supervisor which I did, and was then told I was the first to report a problem like this, and that they have no fixes and that I should call Sony.

Argggg........................

I hope your guy is right, but who the hell knows at this point.


----------



## ehb224

Well my westinghouse 1080p did not pass the 1080p compatibility test 
I rented it anyway because I like the movie. It looked great in 1080i (and my set upconverts to 1080P anyway) so I don't think I missed much. Have not seen this movie on Bluray but I have seen it on an upconvert DVD player and the sat feed was SO much better.


----------



## dclaryjr

P Smith said:


> There is the thread about bugs: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=136192


Thanks! The "*" button is never used on my TV2 remote so I don't have to worry about that one!


----------



## AVJohnnie

lwien said:


> Funny. I was told by tech support that it is not their problem but Sony's and that I needed to call Sony to try and solve the issue.
> 
> I then asked to talk to his supervisor which I did, and was then told I was the first to report a problem like this, and that they have no fixes and that I should call Sony.
> 
> Argggg........................
> 
> I hope your guy is right, but who the hell knows at this point.


I wouldn't put a whole lot of stock in the mutterings of the average CSR - most of them tend to be pretty clueless.  I'm guessing that it will take Dish a few SW releases to get the 1080p support working "as advertised" for the broader majority of 1080p capable customers. FWIW, I talked with a buddy this morning that was upgraded to a 722 last week by Dish and his 1080p Sony DLP set is also failing the conformity test under the current L6.12 release.

1080p delivery has been made into an important sales tool for/by Dish marketing so it's pretty much a given that they'll keep rolling out SW releases hot and heavy until the feature is working for the majority of their customers.


----------



## charlesrshell

fmcomputer said:


> I was told by tech support that ver 6.14 will fix the 1080p problem.


Wow, that is good news fmcomputer. I have a Sony 1080p and get the not compatible thing. I hope ver 6.14 fixes it. Thanks for the info


----------



## rwalsh

*To P Smith:* Here is the Info you asked for:































Note *1250I 50Hz *for Video Format

















Taken while watching " I Am Legend" in 1080p.


----------



## P Smith

Thanks for the snapshots.

As I suggested - the HDTV FW had bugs, hence the weird (European) video format and size of the screen - it cannot be 19x6 cm ! My Vizio and Dell displays correct sizes.


----------



## rwalsh

P Smith said:


> Thanks for the snapshots.
> 
> As I suggested - the HDTV FW had bugs, hence the weird (European) video format and size of the screen - it cannot be 19x6 cm ! My Vizio and Dell displays correct sizes.


Where do you see *19x6CM*?

I note Horizontal of 16(cm) and a Vertical of 9(cm). Also in the Snapshot that shows 1250i 50Hz, it indicates an Aspect Ratio of 16_9. I am using the *Just Scan* mode and if fills the screen perfectly. 16x9 Mode also fills the screen.


----------



## CoolGui

Jeff_DML said:


> sorry for beating a dead horse but anybody with HD absolute get I am Legend. I am up to 9 movies on 501 and still no I am legend.
> 
> tia
> jeff


Hey Jeff, same here... HD Absolute, now I'm showing 5 VOD HD channels, but still no _I Am Legend_. This is getting really annoying. Am I doing something wrong? Why does Dish hate me so much??


----------



## mikeinaustin

Manke said:


> I have a Panasonic TH-50PZ700U and it only supports 1080/60p. The "I am Legend" displays but does not fill the screen. The complete image is showing but it displays in the upper left hand corner with a 4 inch blank band at the bottom and on the right side.
> 
> The set shows that it is in 1080p and it passes the 622's compatibility test at the start of the movie.
> 
> I had an DVDHD (Don't Laugh) and it displayed correctly?
> 
> Anyone having this problem and is it just a 60p issue?


i have the exact same problem with my 1080p panasonic. my 722's firmware is L612. On a side note, my tv has no problems displaying video from my hd-dvd player (toshiba xa2).


----------



## dclaryjr

I'm not showing I Am Legend but what about the other titles that are already there? Are they SD or is everything now 1080P if you've been "turbocharged?"


----------



## lwien

dclaryjr said:


> I'm not showing I Am Legend but what about the other titles that are already there? Are they SD or is everything now 1080P if you've been "turbocharged?"


There is only one program on 501 VOD that is 1080p and that is I am Legend.


----------



## P Smith

rwalsh said:


> Where do you see *19x6CM*?
> <skip>


Mistyped (dislexia ?).


----------



## rwalsh

P Smith said:


> Thanks for the snapshots.
> 
> As I suggested - the HDTV FW had bugs, hence the weird (European) video format and size of the screen - it cannot be 19x6 cm ! My Vizio and Dell displays correct sizes.


I reported these weird video formats(1250i 50Hz) to Dish Technical. I just received an E-Mail stating that they aware of the problem and it is a Software issue. They said they are working on the problem. They also asked a few questions which I sent to them.


----------



## P Smith

Would be interesting to post it here, you are a customer as we are.


----------



## dmspen

I hope they offered you a refund as you purchased a 1080p movie, not 1250i.:eek2:



rwalsh said:


> I reported these weird video formats(1250i 50Hz) to Dish Technical. I just received an E-Mail stating that they aware of the problem and it is a Software issue. They said they are working on the problem. They also asked a few questions which I sent to them.


----------



## dmspen

I got Turbo'ed last Friday in the wee hours of the morning. I had Ch 501 VOD with I Am Legend and decided to try it. I have a Mitsu DLP that supports 1080p. The compatibility check failed. I do have a Key Digital video processor between the DISH 622 and my TV. It accepts almost any resolution and upconcerts/upscales it to 1080p which is output to my Mits. I'm wondering if my compatibility check failed due to the video processor? Anyone else have this issue?

I guess I need to hook up an hdmi line directly to the TV to check it out.


----------



## lwien

My compatibility check failed on my 1080p/24 set and I am going directly from my 722 to my TV via HDMI. Tried component also. Didn't work. Sony though, not Mits.


----------



## tcatdbs

At $2.99 it's cheaper than any of the 1080i movies, I'm happy paying $2.99 for 1080i, since it did look great. But it's worth asking for a refund if it passed the 1080P test and it wasn't viewable. They should really do a FREE preview for a month until they get their software straightened out.



dmspen said:


> I hope they offered you a refund as you purchased a 1080p movie, not 1250i.:eek2:


----------



## BattleZone

AVS Forum's list of TVs that properly support 1080/24p:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=997138


----------



## lwien

IIP said:


> AVS Forum's list of TVs that properly support 1080/24p:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=997138


That list doesn't mean squat. My TV, a Sony A3000, is on that list, and yet is incompatible with 1080p on Dish.


----------



## sadwoman

Have a 722 with 6.12, hdmi to a 1080p Panasonic thru a yamaha v3800. The setup passed, but playback was completely messed up, no sound, blinking lites on the receiver, and a black screen every few seconds. Still the TV showed 1080p on its info screen. I will try a direct connection to the TV just to compare with a BD copy I have


----------



## dmspen

So are we saying that your TV has to support 1080p/*24*? My 1080p/60 won't work?


----------



## lwien

dmspen said:


> So are we saying that your TV has to support 1080p/*24*? My 1080p/60 won't work?


Yup, but hey, my 1080p/24 doesn't work either.


----------



## BattleZone

lwien said:


> That list doesn't mean squat. My TV, a Sony A3000, is on that list, and yet is incompatible with 1080p on Dish.


That's because Dish has a software problem that's preventing it from working for nearly everyone.

What's important is that your TV has the capability (most folks' TVs don't), so when the software issues ARE worked out, you'll be good to go.

I posted the list because, for most folks, none of this is going to really matter anyway, since their current TV doesn't support the format used, and therefore they won't really see much difference or gain a lot of benefit (and therefore don't need to spend a lot of time worrying about it).


----------



## BattleZone

dmspen said:


> So are we saying that your TV has to support 1080p/*24*? My 1080p/60 won't work?


1080p/60 is excellent for computer displays and video games. Virtually all movies, though, are shot in 24 frames per second, and virtually all movie Blu-Rays are encoded at 1080/24p, which is ideal for preserving the movie exactly.

Until very recently, though, all TVs were 60 fps refresh rate, which meant that all 24 fps content had to be displayed using a 3:2 pulldown. This means that odd-numbered frames are displayed 3 times and even numbered frames displayed 2 times. (12 x 3) + (12 x 2) = 60. This solves the problem of spreading 24 frames across 60 refreshes, but it creates "judder", because instead of each move frame being displayed for 1/24th of a second as intended, some are displayed for 1/20th of a second, and others for 1/30th.

Many higher-end HDTVs made in the last 2 years offer refresh rates other than just 60; in addition to 60, they are able to refresh at some even multiple of 24. For example, some Pioneer plasmas can refresh at 60 for 1080/60p content or at 72 for 1080/24p content. 72 is a perfect multiple of 24, and the set will display each frame 3 times, effectively displaying that frame exactly 1/24 of a second, as intended. For LCD, 120 Hz refresh is the most common solution, which is 5 x 24. 1080/60p content has each frame displayed twice, and 1080/24p content has each frame displayed 5 times, so that either source results in the frames displayed for the correct amount of time.

But note that some 120 Hz sets do NOT handle 24p correctly at all, converting all content to 1080/60p via 3:2 pulldown, then doubling it to 120, which defeats the purpose of 120 refresh rate to begin with. And nearly all of the other 120 Hz sets do this also, UNTIL you turn their "motion enhancement" engines OFF. Only then do they display 24p content with the proper 5:5 frame ratio.


----------



## lwien

IIP said:


> I posted the list because, for most folks, none of this is going to really matter anyway, since their current TV doesn't support the format used, and therefore they won't really see much difference or gain a lot of benefit (and therefore don't need to spend a lot of time worrying about it).


Ah............k. It's just so frustrating to be told by Dish that this is a Sony issue.


----------



## inkahauts

So for those of you that have been able to watch the movie in 1080P... How was it?Could you see a noticeable difference between it and a 1080i movie on a premium channel, like starz or hbo?


----------



## tcatdbs

NO ONE has a compatable TV :lol:  :nono:


----------



## LinkNuc

Chalk me up for 1080p not working, I have a sony KDS=60A3000 which is 100% 1080/24 compatable (96fps) ..so i guess no one has the ability to watch I am LEgend huh, gereat work E* :nono2:


----------



## rwalsh

I requested that I not be charged for the 2 times I watched " I Am Legend" in *1250i **50hz* and not *1080P*. Since Tech. Support from Dish E-Mailed me telling they knew about the software problem and are working on it, they waived the cost of the Movies.


----------



## rpreyes

rwalsh said:


> I requested that I not be charged for the 2 times I watched " I Am Legend" in *1250i **50hz* and not *1080P*. Since Tech. Support from Dish E-Mailed me telling they knew about the software problem and are working on it, they waived the cost of the Movies.


OK...here's my story.

I have a ViP622, w/ L612. It is directly hooked up to a Toshiba 65HM167 1080p DLP rear projection HDTV via HDMI cable.

I saw that on Ch501 the I AM LEGEND 1080p VOD was available, so I selected it. This is my 1st attempt to try the new fangled "1080p VOD as good as BluRay quality" that Dish Turbo has been promoting.

After the usual checking phone line/broadband connection info, I was prompted to select RENT the program...and guess what? I CAN VIEW THE PROGRAM IN 1080p. ( At least that is what the Toshiba labeled the program as 1080p when I push the INFO button.) :sure: I A/B'd the BluRay and the VOD and I must say to my eyes the VOD looked pretty dang good...better than a premium channel, IMHO. Of course the VOD was not OAR but as I said this was a curious "what would it look like" kind of thing for me.

Now, to echo what another post had mentioned regarding 1250i/50hz, I ran an analysis via the Diagnostics and sure enough it had the same funky resolution result...and says my TV supports up to 1080i. Huh?

BTW, I did not eval the sound track. And I did not try to connect the HDMI from the 622 thru my ONKYO 606 which does offer 1080p passthru.

So...in summary, despite the resolution matter this Toshiba HDTV model will ostensibly support the 1080p VOD. As to whether it's compatible I guess it remains to be seen...


----------



## olguy

> I have a ViP622, w/ L612. It is directly hooked up to a Toshiba 65HM167 1080p DLP rear projection HDTV via HDMI cable.


 That's the same set up I have. I was looking forward to seeing I am Legend in 1080p. I got 6.12 yesterday. IAL is still not listed in the EPG. And the VOD movies listed on 501 don't indicate they are HD. I called tech support and let's say I'm less than satisfied.


----------



## Zevon

P Smith said:


> Could someone press Info button on his HDTV set while Dish ViP 722 testing it for 1080p or during play the movie ? What resolution and freq used ?


I get 540p when I press info during the 15 second test on my 622. Sorry, don't have a 722. What does that mean?


----------



## rpreyes

olguy said:


> That's the same set up I have. I was looking forward to seeing I am Legend in 1080p. I got 6.12 yesterday. IAL is still not listed in the EPG. And the VOD movies listed on 501 don't indicate they are HD. I called tech support and let's say I'm less than satisfied.


I should point out that I didn't get L612 until 8/14. And the VOD for IAL did not show up on the EPG until a couple of days after that...so it looks like it takes a few days for it to download.

I did send an email to TechSupport regarding the 1250i issue...and one more thing. During the playback of the 1080p VOD, I noticed intermittent A/V dropouts...my son at first thought I was playing with the Skip button on the remote  I wonder if this is attributable to the 612 software (I have that mini-me picture problem, too) or a common problem with VOD downloads.


----------



## DishSatUser

olguy said:


> That's the same set up I have. I was looking forward to seeing I am Legend in 1080p. I got 6.12 yesterday. IAL is still not listed in the EPG. And the VOD movies listed on 501 don't indicate they are HD. I called tech support and let's say I'm less than satisfied.


I don't have the "I am Legend" yet either. However, I just received the 6.12 upgrade recently as well and I'm giving it another day or two before I worry too much. Unlike regular PPV chanels, the VOD is streamed to the hard drive storage space E* sets aside when your system is offline and not recording other shows. If one, like myself has it online almost 24 hrs with some kind of recording going on, it may take some time for the VOD content to show up.

When it's Sept 1st and I still don't have the promotional VOD content for the same cheap price, then I'll be very disappointed. But I'm cutting some slack until that time.

Looks like this feature will be solid at some point, but I suspect they pushed this out to market a little too soon to "one up" D* and their planned 1080P as well. So E* is able to say we're first, but there's clearly some issues with the initial release of this feature.


----------



## cartrivision

IIP said:


> AVS Forum's list of TVs that properly support 1080/24p:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=997138


That isn't a list of TVs that accept and display a 1080p/24 signal.... it's a list of TVs that display it _at a refresh rate that is an exact multiple of the 24fps source._ The newer 120Hz refresh rate TVs can do that, and 60Hz refresh rate TV's can't, so there are many 60Hz TVs can display 24Hz input at a 60Hz refresh rate, but aren't on that list.


----------



## rpreyes

cartrivision said:


> That isn't a list of TVs that accept and display a 1080p/24 signal.... it's a list of TVs that display it _at a refresh rate that is an exact multiple of the 24fps source._ The newer 120Hz refresh rate TVs can do that, and 60Hz refresh rate TV's can't, so there are many 60Hz TVs can display 24Hz input at a 60Hz refresh rate, but aren't on that list.


...which I think probably accounts for my Toshiba DLP being able to present the program . It's a 1080p _native _resolution model but with 60hz refresh.

I have my PS3 set at 1080p/24hz playback as well as (don't laugh) my A-30 HD-DVD player. But I noticed occasional judder during 1080p/24hz playback via the A30, so I have it set at 1080p.


----------



## BattleZone

cartrivision said:


> That isn't a list of TVs that accept and display a 1080p/24 signal.... it's a list of TVs that display it _at a refresh rate that is an exact multiple of the 24fps source._ The newer 120Hz refresh rate TVs can do that, and 60Hz refresh rate TV's can't, so there are many 60Hz TVs can display 24Hz input at a 60Hz refresh rate, but aren't on that list.


Hence the use of the word "properly." I suppose we can get into a semantic discussion of what that means, but to me, that means "displaying each frame for 1/24th of a second", as only TVs that offer refresh rates in exact multiples of 24 fps can do. And not all of THOSE TVs do it right; many still force 3:2 pulldown.


----------



## mtbarr64

My Sony XBR4 is 1080P and 1080/24p supported. I just confirmed it with my manual. 

When I use my Panasonic 1080P DVD player using the OTA tuner I am getting 1080P as the signal for my TV (the Panasonic upconverts all feeds to this format).

When using the 722 I only show 1080i and when I run the setup/diagnostics/hdmi it does not show my Sony as having 1080p compatibility.

To confirm, this is a known issue and E* is working on fixing it, right? 

As well I found the VOD (Dish On Demand) menu and I have every film except the I am Legend.


----------



## mtbarr64

IIP said:


> Hence the use of the word "properly." I suppose we can get into a semantic discussion of what that means, but to me, that means "displaying each frame for 1/24th of a second", as only TVs that offer refresh rates in exact multiples of 24 fps can do. And not all of THOSE TVs do it right; many still force 3:2 pulldown.


As I understood it when purchasing my XBR4, the 120 Hz refresh rate means that the TV can display a frame in 120th of a second.

Since film is 24 frames per second you do not suffer the 3:2 pull down "averaging" of the images. Since it is an even multiple of 5 you are getting some "interpolation" between all of the frames represented. This effectively reproduces the motion of film, without the degrade like the 3:2 scheme.

Because the old 60 Hz was not an even multiple of 24 fps they devised the 3:2 pulldown to "average" the frames, introducing "jitter" of the image.

This is my basic understanding of how it works. The 24p actually does a 1 for 1 frame display matching the film perfectly.


----------



## cartrivision

IIP said:


> Hence the use of the word "properly." I suppose we can get into a semantic discussion of what that means, but to me, that means "displaying each frame for 1/24th of a second", as only TVs that offer refresh rates in exact multiples of 24 fps can do. And not all of THOSE TVs do it right; many still force 3:2 pulldown.


Regardless of what "properly" means, the point was that it was not a list of TVs that will display 1080p/24, which is what most people care about.

By that strict definition, 60 Hz refresh 1080p TVs don't "properly" display 24fps Blu-Ray DVDs or any 24fps movie from any other source either, but they still display it, and up until a about year ago, virtually everyone was buying 60Hz HDTVs that couldn't "properly" display any standard 24fps movie, yet it wasn't an issue for any of them but a few who either could see a difference or were convinced that they could.

The bottom line is that that list is of little use to most people.


----------



## lwien

mtbarr64 said:


> My Sony XBR4 is 1080P and 1080/24p supported. I just confirmed it with my manual.
> 
> When I use my Panasonic 1080P DVD player using the OTA tuner I am getting 1080P as the signal for my TV (the Panasonic upconverts all feeds to this format).
> 
> When using the 722 I only show 1080i and when I run the setup/diagnostics/hdmi it does not show my Sony as having 1080p compatibility.
> 
> To confirm, this is a known issue and E* is working on fixing it, right?
> 
> As well I found the VOD (Dish On Demand) menu and I have every film except the I am Legend.


This is a known issue by us. It has not been confirmed that they are working on this let alone that they even recognize this as a known issue.

I was told by 3rd tier support that I was the only one that has called in on this and that I needed to call Sony because it was THEIR problem.


----------



## mtbarr64

lwien said:


> This is a known issue by us. It has not been confirmed that they are working on this let alone that they even recognize this as a known issue.
> 
> I was told by 3rd tier support that I was the only one that has called in on this and that I needed to call Sony because it was THEIR problem.


E* must have hired ex-Microsoft employees! Typical point the issue to the other company to avoid actually addressing the issue.

I thought E* had techy guys who understood this, yet they did not notice it before hand, Yeah right. More like they were pushed to meet a release deadline for marketing and sales demands and Stock holder expectations.

Hey ECHOSTAR my Sony supports 1080p and 1080p/24! It is only your machine that does not recognize this so own up to the issue and fix it!


----------



## ash

mtbarr64 said:


> As I understood it when purchasing my XBR4, the 120 Hz refresh rate means that the TV can display a frame in 120th of a second.
> 
> Since film is 24 frames per second you do not suffer the 3:2 pull down "averaging" of the images. Since it is an even multiple of 5 you are getting some "interpolation" between all of the frames represented. This effectively reproduces the motion of film, without the degrade like the 3:2 scheme.
> 
> Because the old 60 Hz was not an even multiple of 24 fps they devised the 3:2 pulldown to "average" the frames, introducing "jitter" of the image.
> 
> This is my basic understanding of how it works. The 24p actually does a 1 for 1 frame display matching the film perfectly.


My TV the HP Pavillion MD6580N accepts 1080p 24fps signals but doesn't have the capability to refresh it at multiples of 24, hence the jitter problem. I have a PS3 hooked thru HDMI, which can output a 24 fps signal in film mode. However since the TV doesn't refresh it correctly, the PS3 converts it to 60fps, if I turn the 24 fps output off, and sends it to the TV with no problem. Does that mean that the VIP 722 and 622 can only output 1080p in 24bps and not in 60 bps ?
If that's the case than most people who bought 1080p TVs a year ago won't benefit from the enhanced resoultion unless they are willing to live with jitter in the image in fast motion scenes. 
Can anyone please confirm ?


----------



## Jeff_DML

I am still waiting after 2 weeks or so for IAL, I have a sharp LCD that only supports 1080p at 60fps, I will confirm that it works or not when I get the movie.


----------



## DishSatUser

Finally received the download.


----------



## CoolGui

Ugh.. I've the 6.12 release for what... 3 weeks? No _I Am Legend_ still. A bunch of other crappy movies on 501, but not the only one I will see. How long are they offering this 2.99 deal? I might miss out completely.


----------



## Jeff_DML

finally got it last night, tried it on my sharp 1080p d62 LCD, incompatible signals  My tv only supports 1080p @ 60fps


----------



## phillipsfamily

I watched it last night on my Samsung 4661 which has a 1080p @60hz display. It verified the source as being [email protected] It did the 2:3 pulldown as expected and even though I'm no videophile, I thought it looked great. No real judder that I could see accept maybe at the very end where they pan over some trees in Vermont. (If you blinked, you would miss it!)

Bruce


----------



## Jeff_DML

wow, guess I was wrong. Still seems odd they only output 1080p @24fps, that is a very small subset of tvs.


----------



## BattleZone

The receiver does an HDMI "handshake" with the TV to find out if the TV accepts 1080/24p native signals. Many newer 60 Hz TVs will accept a 24p signal, even though the TV will convert it to 60p via pulldown, so it isn't surprising that some TVs, even 60 Hz TVs, are showing 1080/24p input signals.

If the HDMI handshake determines that the TV cannot accept a 1080/24p input signal, then the Dish receiver will internally convert the signal to 1080/60i, and send that to the TV. Thus, the same source file is made compatible with virtually any HDTV.


----------



## tcatdbs

Yeah, but they should have a little better explaination when they run the "Test" to let you know your TV will show it one way or another, not that it will mater when they raise the price back up to $6.99...



IIP said:


> The receiver does an HDMI "handshake" with the TV to find out if the TV accepts 1080/24p native signals. Many newer 60 Hz TVs will accept a 24p signal, even though the TV will convert it to 60p via pulldown, so it isn't surprising that some TVs, even 60 Hz TVs, are showing 1080/24p input signals.
> 
> If the HDMI handshake determines that the TV cannot accept a 1080/24p input signal, then the Dish receiver will internally convert the signal to 1080/60i, and send that to the TV. Thus, the same source file is made compatible with virtually any HDTV.


----------



## P Smith

phillipsfamily said:


> I watched it last night on my Samsung 4661 which has a 1080p @60hz display. It verified the source as being [email protected] It did the 2:3 pulldown as expected and even though I'm no videophile, I thought it looked great. No real judder that I could see accept maybe at the very end where they pan over some trees in Vermont. (If you blinked, you would miss it!)
> 
> Bruce


And last aspect of your experience - what 622/722 's test says before you start watching ?


----------



## cthtexas

If your TV passes the compatibility test, do you still have the option to cancel the movie (not have to pay), or does the movie immediately start playing? I would like to test my Sony A2000, but I'm not really sure I want to watch the movie at this time.


----------



## timhk

Just ordered on my 612. Video is fantastic however am having terrible audio drop out. Anyone else having audio issues? Not sure if it did the test correct my TV only went black for about 10 seconds and I was then able to play the movie. Not sure if it was supposed to confirm capability or not. I have a 722 in the BR, but it has not shown up on that box yet.


----------



## phillipsfamily

P Smith said:


> And last aspect of your experience - what 622/722 's test says before you start watching ?


Sorry, I didn't catch any test result displayed if there was. After the screen was black for a few seconds it just started playing (as much as I can recall).


----------



## P Smith

612 ? Is it L6.12 FW version or ViP612 ?


----------



## raylock

cthtexas said:


> If your TV passes the compatibility test, do you still have the option to cancel the movie (not have to pay), or does the movie immediately start playing? I would like to test my Sony A2000, but I'm not really sure I want to watch the movie at this time.


No, not in my case at least. No messages, the movie just started to play. I spent $2.99 to see if my TV was compatable . I really was not interested in watching that movie.


----------



## P Smith

You simple missed the second popup or press too many times button on remote.


----------



## Jeff_DML

I just bought it by accident too. I found out once you do the compatibility test and fail they dont do it again. I was watching tv this morning and decided to try it again, whoops, at least it was only 2.99

PQ looked good at 1080i(which should be the same as 1080p), I did'nt notice any macroblocking during fast action. CGI in the movie looked nice and fake so that is good. I did notice a bit of softnesss during some zoom out shots, maybe they could be sending hd-lite or maybe just the movie. Big con was the picture was zoom and the native aspect ratio was not perserved(unless the movie is 16:9 which I dont think it was)


----------



## grog

Sounds like they need to add a 1080p test to the DIAG page under the HDMI tests.


----------



## P Smith

If there are more 1080p movies.


----------



## olguy

grog said:


> Sounds like they need to add a 1080p test to the DIAG page under the HDMI tests.


I just checked my HDMI and on the Info 2 page under HDMI test it shows 480p, 480i, 720p,720i and 1080i. I wonder if that is actually tested or if it just shows what the 622 is capable of in the HDTV Setup menu? Whatever it is, My Toshiba does 1080p 24/60 and another poster with the same tv and a 622 posted he was able to watch IAL. I'm 4 days out from 6.12 and don't have it yet. A CSR told me today it should download within 72 hours. My response, yeah, uh huh.


----------



## lwien

720i ?


----------



## olguy

lwien said:


> 720i ?


Oops. Looks like my fingers got ahead of my brain. Again.:grin: I am curious though if the folks who have been able to view IAL see 1080p on the regular HDMI test.

Anyway, I just checked and IAL is downloaded. Don't know if it was a result of the call to Dish yesterday in which the CSR told me it should download in 72 hours after getting 6.12 and then taking my receiver number and telling me to call them back if I didn't get it last night. Maybe it was because it's not on the other 622 that got 6.12 at the same time last week. I'll give it a try later today.


----------



## grog

I have two VIP 622's.
'I Am Legend' showed up on one of them a few days ago.
The other VIP 622 still has not seen it.

So if you have more than one VIP check your other one and it might have the 501 PPV 'I Am Legend' on it.

And no I did not try it...yet!


----------



## olguy

I, like grog, have 2 622s with IAL on the one I called about yesterday but not the other. And we tried it today. It worked on my 622>Toshiba 65HM167. That being said, I can't say we were overly impressed. Don't know if that's because the regular HD movies are as good or if it's because we had cataract surgery a couple of months ago and our brains haven't fully reprogrammed to use these multi-focal length lenses yet. :grin: In any case, that may be the last 1080p I rent.


----------



## raylock

I have two 622's also and when the software arrived IAL was there also, the same night. The TV display showed 1080p/24. Can't say anything about the quality of the movie since I didn't watch it. (Just spent $2.99 to see the 1080p/24 screen )


----------



## JeffN9

I watched it yesterday on my Sony 60A-3000 using a 622. At first I thought something was terribly wrong because the picture was blinking on/off every 15 seconds or so during the "test". After that it started playing but the picture (and sound) froze on occasion. I was able to watch about 98% of the movie without any problems but an occasional freeze up prevented 100%. I could not figure out though how to see what the actual resolution was on my tv but it certainly was HD quality. It could have been 720p or 1080I for all I knew. I do not yet own a Blue Ray player so I couldn't compare the two. 

I saw no options for cancelling the movie after clicking rent.


----------



## lwien

JeffN9 said:


> I could not figure out though how to see what the actual resolution was on my tv but it certainly was HD quality.


Press display on your remote and the incoming resolution will show up in the upper right hand corner of the screen.

I doubt though that you were getting it in 1080p. More than likely, it was in 1080i.


----------



## Taco Lover

I ran the test on my Sony 55A2000, and it failed the test. I'm pretty sure it can handle 1080p/24, but it didn't work. It said "Unsupported Signal Detected".


----------



## olguy

lwien said:


> Press display on your remote and the incoming resolution will show up in the upper right hand corner of the screen.
> 
> I doubt though that you were getting it in 1080p. More than likely, it was in 1080i.


My Toshiba Info showed it to be 1080p.


----------



## LinkNuc

JeffN9 said:


> I watched it yesterday on my Sony 60A-3000 using a 622. At first I thought something was terribly wrong because the picture was blinking on/off every 15 seconds or so during the "test". After that it started playing but the picture (and sound) froze on occasion. I was able to watch about 98% of the movie without any problems but an occasional freeze up prevented 100%. I could not figure out though how to see what the actual resolution was on my tv but it certainly was HD quality. It could have been 720p or 1080I for all I knew. I do not yet own a Blue Ray player so I couldn't compare the two.
> 
> I saw no options for cancelling the movie after clicking rent.


I have a 60A3000 as well, it is not compatable with the 622's current software, yes it can display all frame rates of 1080p, but for some reason it won't work witht he 622, and the best is calling the "tech support" or "advanced tech support" They are nothing more than CSR's with 2 more weeks of training, Don't believe me try for yourself, they'll blame it on the tv and keep trying to give you Sony's number.


----------



## JeffN9

lwien said:


> Press display on your remote and the incoming resolution will show up in the upper right hand corner of the screen.
> 
> I doubt though that you were getting it in 1080p. More than likely, it was in 1080i.


I tried every button I could think of and could'nt see the resolution. I use a universal remote and it's quite possible that I don't have display programmed into one of the buttons. I know I tried info but that didn't give the res.

It's weird that some folks can't rent it at all while it is down rezzing and playing for others.


----------



## olguy

As I posted above, my Toshiba Info showed 1080p. However, like a couple of other posters, when I ran the HDMI analysis while the movie was playing, the 622 showed 1250i_50hz. I called and the CSR had no explanation. I read rwalsh's posts above so I emailed and asked for a refund


----------



## P Smith

That's a bug in 622 FW enumeration - you should worried what your TV shows for Info command.
It must support 1080p24 format. Period.


----------



## lwien

olguy said:


> My Toshiba Info showed it to be 1080p.


That's because you don't have a Sony A3000


----------



## lwien

Taco Lover said:


> I ran the test on my Sony 55A2000, and it failed the test. I'm pretty sure it can handle 1080p/24, but it didn't work. It said "Unsupported Signal Detected".


Yes, your set CAN handle 1080p/24. Welcome to the unsupported club even though your set is supported.


----------



## olguy

P Smith said:


> That's a bug in 622 FW enumeration - you should worried what your TV shows for Info command.
> It must support 1080p24 format. Period.


And I was able to watch IAL on my Tosh so it passed the Dish test and as stated above, my Tosh shows 1080p so I guess I have nothing to worry about  But I am curious so if you can explain in plain English that an old coot can understand, what is 622 FW enumeration?


----------



## P Smith

It's SW process, what OS doing for PnP device during negotiation. Your PC doing this each time when you plug USB flash, for example.


----------



## Jeff_DML

everyone else who watched IAL have it full frame 16:9?

seems messed up that they only output 24fps then they crop it from 2.35:1 to 16:9.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0480249/technical

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/16:9#16:9_standard


----------



## P Smith

If you like to help resolve the issues with particular HDTV, then post your EDID in a thread http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137532.


----------



## CoolGui

Am I the only person left who hasn't even got it available?? Why is Dish Network picking on just me?


----------



## grog

You are not alone.
It did download to one of my 622's but the other 622 is still waiting for the download of IAL.

I expect it will show up in a couple of weeks +- 72 hours. 



CoolGui said:


> Am I the only person left who hasn't even got it available?? Why is Dish Network picking on just me?


----------



## William Millar

I got the download on my 622 a week ago, but no 501 I am Legend Channel, but I have 16 other 501 channels.


----------



## eudoxia

CoolGui said:


> Am I the only person left who hasn't even got it available?? Why is Dish Network picking on just me?


No I have 722 and still no movie I am Legend. Just 4 VOD channels


----------



## dclaryjr

I have a 622 and have had the 501 display for a couple of weeks. I have over a dozen movies showing but no IAL. I'm not normally a movie renter so no biggie--but I might test drive it for 2.99 if it ever shows up.


----------



## kruser

I have a 622 and a 722. The 722 got the 612 update a week before the 622.
My 722 still does not show any VOD 501 channels while the 622 does.

Why would my 722 not show any VOD 501 channels?

Both have been plugged in but powered off for the same amount of time and then 5 days ago I did a power button reset on the 722 but still no 501 VOD channels.

Anyone have a clue on this one?


----------



## P Smith

kruser said:


> I have a 622 and a 722. The 722 got the 612 update a week before the 622.
> My 722 still does not show any VOD 501 channels while the 622 does.
> 
> Why would my 722 not show any VOD 501 channels?
> 
> Both have been plugged in but powered off for the same amount of time and then 5 days ago I did a power button reset on the 722 but still no 501 VOD channels.
> 
> Anyone have a clue on this one?


It's like your inner guts  - nobody knows what is in there.
Contact Dish, it's practically impossible to help you from Internet.


----------



## lwien

P Smith said:


> Contact Dish, it's practically impossible to help you from Internet.


It's practically impossible to get help from Dish too.:bang


----------



## P Smith

Stop by then if you in BA .


----------



## razorbackfan

I noticed tonight it's the alternate ending version and nothing on VOD is in HD.


----------



## grog

"I am Legend" spooled to my 1st 622 a couple of weeks ago.

"I Am Legend" has still not shown up on my second 622. 

Told the Dish tech about it a couple of nights ago. Report has been filed.


----------



## fredp

razorbackfan said:


> I noticed tonight it's the alternate ending version and nothing on VOD is in HD.


What.... you don't have 10kBC 1080p... That what I have on my 622 for HD VOD. Here we go again.
:eek2:


----------



## dclaryjr

fredp said:


> What.... you don't have 10kBC 1080p... That what I have on my 622 for HD VOD. Here we go again.
> :eek2:


Is there something in the listing that shows it's 1080P? I have 15 movies but no IAL and nothing to indicate 10000BC is HD.


----------



## Taco Lover

Yup, IAL is gone from my list, and 10,000 B.C. is there now.


----------



## razorbackfan

fredp said:


> What.... you don't have 10kBC 1080p... That what I have on my 622 for HD VOD. Here we go again.
> :eek2:


No I don't. I had IAL in 1080p, and have the 15 or so 501 VOD channels but no 10,000 BC in 1080p.


----------



## fredp

razorbackfan said:


> No I don't. I had IAL in 1080p, and have the 15 or so 501 VOD channels but no 10,000 BC in 1080p.


I had IAL as you did during the August special. On the 31st it was gone as I expected(special ran til the 30th). I check yesterday(9/1) and there it was, 10kBC in 1080p for $2.99. I wonder just how much grief this month's special will cause folks. BTW, I am still on 6.12.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Had IAL in 1080p, no 10kBC in 1080p.


----------



## dclaryjr

I checked before leaving the house this morning and low and behold, there was I Am Legend (alternate ending). $4.99. Nothing to indicate it's HD much less 1080P.


----------



## grog

Well 10,000 BC showed up on my 622.
Thing is, after reading the reviews I think I will pass on this one.

http://www.rollingstone.com/reviews/movie/9550968/review/19210376/10000_bc

10,000 B.C. will take your money, rob your time and hit your brain like a shot of Novacaine. The best acting comes from woolly mammoths, man-eating ostriches and a saber-toothed tiger - and those babies are digital. It's the human actors who look fake.​
Now that was harsh!

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/07/movies/07ten.html

And at its best - which may also be to say at its worst - "10,000 BC" feels like a throwback to an ancient, if not exactly prehistoric, style of filmmaking. The wooden acting, the bad dialogue, the extravagantly illogical special effects may well, in time, look pleasingly cheap and hokey, at which point the true entertainment value of the film will at last be realized.​
Still looking for a good review......


----------



## CoolGui

I have had 10k BC almost since they turned the HD VOD thing on last month. IAL NEVER SHOWED UP. bah. sorry.

10k BC is still 6.99 like it has been for the last weeks. I had maybe 6 or 7 501 channels at one time, but now I'm down to only 3.... none of which is IAL OF COURSE.. sorry...


----------



## grog

Should look like this:












CoolGui said:


> I have had 10k BC almost since they turned the HD VOD thing on last month. IAL NEVER SHOWED UP. bah. sorry.
> 
> 10k BC is still 6.99 like it has been for the last weeks. I had maybe 6 or 7 501 channels at one time, but now I'm down to only 3.... none of which is IAL OF COURSE.. sorry...


----------



## razorbackfan

Nope, still don't have it. Have all the other useless VOD channels though.


----------



## phrelin

Hmmm. The 1080p experience. Dish Network's own version of "Mystery Science Theater 3000" except you provide your own commentary starting with: "This cost how much?"


----------



## razorbackfan

So...this morning I have 10,000 BC in 1080p. I'll watch this tonight. 10,000 BC a movie filled with pathos, drama, excitement, cgi, a movie destined to last a lunchtime...

Nothing else on.


----------



## charlesrshell

Just tried out 10,000 BC in 1080p. My Sony KDL-40V2500 1080p TV still says not capable and the 722 has update version 6.13. Went ahead and rented it anyway. Picture is great. I was hoping version 6.13 would fix things.


----------



## P Smith

charlesrshell said:


> Just tried out 10,000 BC in 1080p. My Sony KDL-40V2500 1080p TV still says not capable and the 722 has update version 6.13. Went ahead and rented it anyway. Picture is great. I was hoping version 6.13 would fix things.


For show the Dish's 1080p movies your HDTV must support 1080p24 specifically.


----------



## Barrysb

P Smith said:


> For show the Dish's 1080p movies your HDTV must support 1080p24 specifically.


My Mits LT-40134 does support 1080P24 and the picture was fine but no sound. E* tech support said they were aware of this issue, and were working trying to solve the problem. Any one know if this problem has been fixed? I'm using a 622.


----------



## slowmo

P Smith said:


> For show the Dish's 1080p movies your HDTV must support 1080p24 specifically.


If true, then my 622 must be outputting 1080p24 via component to my commercial plasma (which is capable of supporting that format even though it then converts it to its native 480p resolution). See my separate thread.


----------



## lwien

Update:

Update on Sony A3000 not being able to pass compatibility tests with Dish 1080p content:

Thought that maybe software update L613 would fix the issue. 

It didn't.


----------



## Jeff_DML

yep 10k BC popped up and was able to check if I support 1080p and it failed again, not sure if I have the latest firmware. No 24p support, just 60p for my tv.


----------



## P Smith

Seems Dish got partial fixes for HDTV sets with 1080p24 content; 
L6.12 didn't pass the test [IAL] for Dell 2408FPW monitor, L6.13 got it right [10K BC] and the monitor info ( you have a few second to check it after you press "Rent" first time ) states 1080p instead of regular 1080i.


----------



## razorbackfan

Just finished watching 10,000 BC on VOD 501 1080p. I had to set my tv to 720p to get a watchable picture, which I didn't have to do with IAL. PQ was excellent and the 5.1 surround was very good.

The movie isn't as bad as I thought it would be. It was entertaining, kind of like The Searchers meets Sparta.


----------



## grog

Philips 47" 1080p LCD Monitor 47pfl7422d/37
VIP622 : HDMI <= VIP DIAG => Video FMT => 1250i 50Hz

Movie: 10,000 BC 
Passed 1080p test

*1080p using HDMI*



Oh.. Since some ask for it.

*1080p using Component-IN*




Yes that is 1080p using component-IN! 

Looks good.


----------



## P Smith

You can tell from the picture if it was native 24p or 3:2 to 60p.


----------



## grog

Really? How?
I assumed since it passed the Dish test it was 1080p/24.
I know I watched it in 1080p and I must say it looked and played damn fine! 

:rant: 
The movie reviews for the 10,000 BC were not only harsh I don't think they found anything in the movie they liked at all.

Based on the reviews I expected at least a movie that would put me to sleep.

Well they were wrong. I really enjoyed this movie. One of the best I have seen in a long time. Dumb reviews almost made me pass this one up.​
I plan to watch it again tomorrow. Just wish they would give you more than 24 hours to watch the event.

:new_popco



P Smith said:


> You can tell from the picture if it was native 24p or 3:2 to 60p.


----------



## P Smith

oops - it should be "You can't tell ..."


----------



## FastNOC

Am I crazy? Now the 1080p listings are completely gone from my guide. Admittedly I didn't read this whole thread, but since there are captures of people using it it's not an all area thing.

Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## prejeand

To date I have not had access to any VOD 1080p. My 622 has the 613 upgraded software, the 075 "Turbo" channel and 17 VOD movies listed but no IAL (I do get IAL alternate ending) or 10,000 BC in 1080p. My Samsung LN-T4061F is connected using a HDMI cable. Over the past week or so I have had conversations with 3 different Dish technicians. The last conversation lasted over an hour and he had me try all sorts of things to no avail. Finally, he told me that his supervisor told him that Dish had removed all 1080p movies from VOD which makes no sense to me. Anyway, I figured I would give this group a report on my situation and see if anyone had any suggestions or comments. Frustrating!


----------



## HobbyTalk

I currently have 10kBC 1080p listed in my VOD. Seems not everyone gets it at the same time as I got mine only a couple of days ago while others got it on the 1st. My TV is not 1080p capable so I doubt that makes any difference.


----------



## slowmo

grog said:


> Oh.. Since some ask for it.
> 
> *1080p using Component-IN*
> 
> Yes that is 1080p using component-IN!
> 
> Looks good.


Thanks for the component confirm; I knew the 622 was changing formats from 1080i (my usual setting) to something else when I started the movie but I was unable to confirm the incoming signal on my old commercial plasma (which will accept 24p via component).

For those of you unable to watch 1080p VOD movies yet due to limitations with your current 1080p display, please let me know. I'll be happy to sell you my 2003 480p commercial display that accepts 1080/24p.

Bidding starts at $5K.

"Honey, guess what...I just made a profit by selling my old plasma"


----------



## ZBoomer

My 622 also will play 1080p via component to my Pioneer Plasma... Life is good now (finally!).


----------



## EXTACAMO

Well finally the EPG on my new refurb 622 populated with 1080p content! 10,000B.C. Well I rented it and to my surprise my 50" Sammy LED DLP passed the test. I'm running it through my new Onkyo receiver.  The picture seems more brilliant and much more detailed. As noted before you only have a couple seconds to confirm the purchase otherwise the test fails.


----------



## Jeff_DML

I am working on a STB using broadcom chips, highest output is 1080p 30fps(24fps). Thus no 1080p 60fps output for VOD for us.


----------



## raygil2

rented 10,000bc and it was in 1080p tonight great picture an looked great in 1080p


----------



## RCFlyer

Any word on if Dish is ever going to support 1080p60 as most Blu-ray players give you the option for 24 or 60......? To bad - I have a 1080p60 Sony XBR3 that won't pass the screen test......

G


----------



## phrelin

RCFlyer said:


> Any word on if Dish is ever going to support 1080p60 as most Blu-ray players give you the option for 24 or 60......? To bad - I have a 1080p60 Sony XBR3 that won't pass the screen test......
> 
> G


Soon.


----------



## space86

I have a VIP 722 and I still have'nt got 10,000 BC, do you guys have any
idea why I have'nt got 10,000 BC yet?


----------



## Jeff_DML

RCFlyer said:


> Any word on if Dish is ever going to support 1080p60 as most Blu-ray players give you the option for 24 or 60......? To bad - I have a 1080p60 Sony XBR3 that won't pass the screen test......
> 
> G


doubt it since it is a broadcomm chipset issue. I am using their latest chipset, 7405, for a settop and 1080p is still limited to 24 or 30fps.


----------



## space86

I have a VIP 722 and I still have'nt got 10,000 BC, do you guys have any
idea why I have'nt got 10,000 BC yet?


----------



## P Smith

space86 said:


> I have a VIP 722 and I still have'nt got 10,000 BC, do you guys have any
> idea why I have'nt got 10,000 BC yet?


DishCOMM disabled ?


----------



## faiello

I tried to rent 10,000 BC in 1080P tonight, I did not get a test it just went to the movie and when it did it was stuffed into the upper left hand side of the screen and about the size of a 32" but my tv is 58". I called tech support and they did not know why and just credited my account. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## davethestalker

For me, none of the movies on channel 501 are tagged with 1080p as Charlie said (and showed) they would be during the recent Chat. Can I presume that they are still 1080p anyway?

As well, I'm probably way late to the party, but, every time I've looked I've never seen a listing for IAL.


----------



## Taco Lover

faiello said:


> I tried to rent 10,000 BC in 1080P tonight, I did not get a test it just went to the movie and when it did it was stuffed into the upper left hand side of the screen and about the size of a 32" but my tv is 58". I called tech support and they did not know why and just credited my account. Anyone else have this problem?


That's a bug in software version 6.12. If you changed the format on your TV2 recently, that would do it. The fix is to change your receiver to 720p if it's on 1080i or vice versa. It has been fixed in 6.13.


----------



## faiello

I have 613 firmware. I still did not get the test first I wonder why. When I checked my resolution on my tv it did say 1080P. I have a panasonic tv that is 1080P/60 do you think that may be the problem?


----------



## Taco Lover

faiello said:


> I have 613 firmware. I still did not get the test first I wonder why. When I checked my resolution on my tv it did say 1080P. I have a panasonic tv that is 1080P/60 do you think that may be the problem?


I meant the small video in the left side corner was the bug (which is supposed to be corrected). Why you didn't get the test screen is beyond me. At least you got a credit for your trouble.

Sadly, with all of these reports on the 1080p experience, Dish has a long way to go to get it right.


----------



## DishSatUser

space86 said:


> I have a VIP 722 and I still have'nt got 10,000 BC, do you guys have any
> idea why I have'nt got 10,000 BC yet?


VOD is like software upgrades, they occur in the evening when your system is not in use. There's a specific time window, but I don't recall it exactly. Esentially, if you have the receiver "ON" and it has active timers, you'll not receive the VOD download.

Make sure to go to standby when you are done for the evening (will have the screen saver) and watch for timers that are around the midnight to early morning times.

I also suspect that they are rolled out in a pattern to batches of receivers, like the software updates do as well. If the above conditions are met, you'll eventually see the VOD, if not then you'll never see it as the download fails and the end of month expiration for that event is met.

Both IAL and 10,000 BC eventually showed up when I followed the above sugestions.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

davethestalker said:


> For me, none of the movies on channel 501 are tagged with 1080p as Charlie said (and showed) they would be during the recent Chat. Can I presume that they are still 1080p anyway?
> 
> As well, I'm probably way late to the party, but, every time I've looked I've never seen a listing for IAL.


No, to date there have only been 2 1080p events (I am Legend, 10,000 BC) available to users, and both are clearly labelled 1080p on the channel 501 listing. If you don't show 10,000BC listed yet, you'll most likely eventually see it as other events expire. Also, if you have Dishcomm enabled, disable it for at least a day or two.


----------



## davethestalker

Mark Lamutt said:


> Also, if you have Dishcomm enabled, disable it for at least a day or two.


Ah, will do.

EDIT: The question is, "how do I do that?". Do I simply unplug both phone and ethernet? I don't see an option in the system set up to dissable DishCOMM.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

davethestalker said:


> Ah, will do.
> 
> EDIT: The question is, "how do I do that?". Do I simply unplug both phone and ethernet? I don't see an option in the system set up to dissable DishCOMM.


Phone and ethernet have nothing to do with DishComm... DishComm works through the powerline the same way the HomePlug ethernet does.

Essentially "disabling" DishComm amounts to going into the DishComm configuration menu and removing all receivers that do not have an asterisk "*" them. You cannot remove the receiver you are configuring (the one with the asterisk) but removing all the others prevents them from communicating. You may have to do this at each receiver in your home that has DishComm capability to be sure.

IF you only have one ViP/DishComm receiver in your home, then you shouldn't have to do anything.


----------



## davethestalker

Right UnSpidey, I do have just the one ViP receiver. It is the only one listed in the DishCOMM config.


----------



## William Millar

I have a 622 receiver and talked to Dish tech support tonite, and told them that after 2 months still have not received my 1080p (channel 501). The tech support told me that there was nothing he could do about it but send me a new receiver, I said just forget about it


----------



## dclaryjr

William Millar said:


> I have a 622 receiver and talked to Dish tech support tonite, and told them that after 2 months still have not received my 1080p (channel 501).


I've had 501 for some time but I didn't get a 1080P offering until last week. When I tried to rent it, my JVC 1080P LCOS set didn't pass the test. So for me the whole thing is Shakespearean--Much Ado About Nothing!


----------



## Todd H

I've given up on ever getting the 1080P VOD channel. It's been months and it still hasn't shown up in my guide. I do get plenty of SD VOD on 501. Just no HD. Oh well.


----------



## razorbackfan

It seems that every month when Dish changes the 1080p movie, I loose that channel. Frustrating...


----------



## ZBoomer

Todd H said:


> I've given up on ever getting the 1080P VOD channel. It's been months and it still hasn't shown up in my guide. I do get plenty of SD VOD on 501. Just no HD. Oh well.


It would be nice if we could find out why some get it, some don't huh? We need to know exactly what caused a given DVR to download the movie, and another not to. Just wierd right now...


----------



## P Smith

razorbackfan said:


> It seems that every month when Dish changes the 1080p movie, I loose that channel. Frustrating...


Which one ? If it's 501, then it is not a channel - look above for explanation.


----------



## razorbackfan

P Smith said:


> Which one ? If it's 501, then it is not a channel - look above for explanation.


The 501 VOD channel showing the 1080p movie. It doesn't show on the guide.


----------



## P Smith

Not a channel, but mockup list of DOD movies in a guide. Details in the thread.


----------



## davethestalker

Todd H said:


> I've given up on ever getting the 1080P VOD channel. It's been months and it still hasn't shown up in my guide. I do get plenty of SD VOD on 501. Just no HD. Oh well.


Apparently, there are 2 oddities happening.

1, some of us get 5 or 6 VOD movies on 501 HD, but a movie with the 1080p designation is not to be found.

2, some of us, yourself included, get only SD movies on all of the 501 channels?

I called Dish today to find out why I don't have the 1080p movie listed and she sent a software hit and had me wait about 15 minutes to run the Connection test under Diagnostics. So, I did, and there still is not a 1080p movie.

Turbo HD has blown a gasket. They should have when with a supercharger instead.


----------



## razorbackfan

P Smith said:


> Not a channel, but mockup list of DOD movies in a guide. Details in the thread.


Well no kidding. What I'm saying is THE 1080p MOVIE ISN'T THERE.


----------



## BattleZone

I'm pretty sure those "501" movies only download if the receiver is turned off at night. You might want to try that for a few nights.


----------



## fredp

No 1080P for you! Come back one year! :eek2: Given that E* is now charging $6.99, they have either decided the beta was successful enough not to lose money on more special offers or they will just fix it *soon*..


----------



## P Smith

IIP said:


> I'm pretty sure those "501" movies only download if the receiver is turned off at night. You might want to try that for a few nights.


Then check post#113 - THE THREAD FULL OF DATA.


----------



## davethestalker

IIP said:


> I'm pretty sure those "501" movies only download if the receiver is turned off at night. You might want to try that for a few nights.


Define "off" please. I turn my DVR "off" every night when I go to bed, so it can check for updates. As well, I have my DVR set to check for updates daily at 5am, which it does do, because I've seen the message box telling me it's about to turn "off" to check for updates.

Once in a great while I "power cycle" my DVR by holding in the power button until it powers down and subsequently restarts after a short period of time. Maybe once or twice in the last year have I unplugged the DVR thinking that would give it a real kick in the pants. Which proved to be no better than "power cycling" it.

When I was "Turbo Charged" and the 501 channels I actually do have were added along with the other HD channels we get now and then, those are acquired by simply going into "stand by" from pressing the POWER button on the remote.

Still no "Speed Racer" nor SB locals today and that sucks, ABC 57 is really weak today


----------



## P Smith

Any info about SS on that tpn what spooling 1080p movies ?

Some info about "Speed Racer" movies:
- duration 2:15
- size on disk 15.7 GB.


----------



## ZBoomer

I have a new 722, and last night, on the 2nd night of service, it downloaded 5 VOD movies on 501; none are HD though.

My 622, which has been in service for almost two years, has 13 SD movies available, as well as Speed Racer in 1080p, which I think downloaded last night.

I ran the 1080p test with it, and the Samsung LCD in my bedroom failed, put up a "unsupported mode" banner on the screen, when I tried to send 1080p via component to it.

My Pioneer KURO supported 1080p via component, but apparently it does not. Interesting.

I'll see if my new 722 gets anything new tonight. I wish someone knew the "rules" of when and how it downloads stuff.


----------



## P Smith

Reading the thread, gathering the 'rules':
- good signal level at tp16 [FVOD channel] and tp24 [VOD movie] on 110W
- no activity on your ViP during night time
- no active connection(s) in DishCOMM setup ( I've seen a config: 211 to 622 to Internet with no issues for 1080p )
- VOD space (?) - should be plenty by default
- no HDD errors
- type of TV connection doesn't matter ( 722 took IAL being connected to 20" CRT monitor thru S-VHS )
- Internet/phone line doesn't matter either.


----------



## Jim5506

I have all these factors covered, but have NEVER seen an HD VOD and have 1 SD VOD, which I will NEVER use.


----------



## P Smith

Jim, I would dig into your DVR's Counters and STB_Health data.


----------



## tsanders3

What bothers me is I bought a 1080p tv and wanted to have an option for 1080p VOD. That was one BIG part of the TurboHD advertising. Now I have no 1080p VOD and the VOD I have is all SD. I also only have 2 or 3 HD PPV channels. I signed up (2 year commitment) with the understanding of having more HD/1080p options and they are not there. What REALLY makes me mad is no clear reason or official word from Dish. So, I do not know if it is my receiver, software or what. I did see this from the Dish website:
"Additionally, DISH Network presents groundbreaking technology with Video on Demand (VOD) in 1080p – same as Blu-Ray® Disc quality that you won’t find with ANY other TV provider!" 
Apparently, you can't find it on Dish either.


----------



## Barrysb

tsanders3 said:


> What bothers me is I bought a 1080p tv and wanted to have an option for 1080p VOD. That was one BIG part of the TurboHD advertising. Now I have no 1080p VOD and the VOD I have is all SD. I also only have 2 or 3 HD PPV channels. I signed up (2 year commitment) with the understanding of having more HD/1080p options and they are not there. What REALLY makes me mad is no clear reason or official word from Dish. So, I do not know if it is my receiver, software or what. I did see this from the Dish website:
> "Additionally, DISH Network presents groundbreaking technology with Video on Demand (VOD) in 1080p - same as Blu-Ray® Disc quality that you won't find with ANY other TV provider!"
> Apparently, you can't find it on Dish either.


It's on my EPG.


----------



## clyde sauls

It is not on mine either but I wouldnt use it anyway. $6.99 is too much to pay for a movie rental. If I go to the movies it is usually the sec run for a $1 or $2. Or just join Netflix or Blockbuster. Their cheapest plans are $3.99 or $4.99 for the 2 movies a mo. They can be ordered in bluray if the bluray version is available.I do agree they should be available on receivers if they are advertised as part of the marketing by dish.


----------



## Mokbol

I Am Legend in 1080P is a 24 hour rental, costs $2.99 for the month of August.

Picture looked great, as you would expect. My understanding is it's 1080P at 24 fps, or 1080P24.

I really can't say how much better it was than a 1080i broadcast, not without comparing the same movie in 1080i side by side.


----------



## Jim5506

P Smith said:


> Jim, I would dig into your DVR's Counters and STB_Health data.


What am I looking for?


----------



## P Smith

Anything what out of ordinary. Or post snapshots here for community's analysis.


----------



## Jeff_DML

review of 1080p VOD

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/features/3006/dishing-up-1080p.html

he seems a bit confused since he claims Hancock was offered


----------



## Teran

Still no 501 channels on my 622.


----------



## P Smith

Teran said:


> Still no 501 channels on my 622.


So ? If you want troubleshoot it - read previous posts and reply with pertinent info, perhaps it could help.


----------



## P Smith

Jeff_DML said:


> review of 1080p VOD
> 
> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/features/3006/dishing-up-1080p.html
> 
> he seems a bit confused since he claims Hancock was offered


Perhaps he was in rush to push out the article.  I know they should get facts straigth before post it.
He claimed wrong price for 10K BC, incorrectly stated the VOD downloading in real time - actually slow with 1/2 speed.


----------



## fredp

P Smith said:


> Perhaps he was in rush to push out the article.  I know they should get facts straigth before post it.
> He claimed wrong price for 10K BC, incorrectly stated the VOD downloading in real time - actually 2x faster.


Read the article earlier today and came away with the same misgivings. I'm not about to cut him slack. Poor editing period. Seems that in this day and age you can put any piece of text out there on the net with "simple" factual errors and half of those reading it will call it gospel.:nono2: Guess I'm just getting to old.


----------



## P Smith

I should correct myself; after check last night VOD download log, I see the speed actually is 1/2 or so:


Code:


Name                   start date/time  duration 
The Forbidden Kingdom  2008/10/12 23:01 1:44:00 
Baby Mama              2008/10/13  3:27 1:39:00 
Sex and the City       2008/10/13  4:34 2:26:00 
Prom Night             2008/10/13  4:34 1:28:00 
Speed Racer            2008/10/13  4:34 2:15:00 
JFK: Conspiracy        2008/10/13  8:37 0:04:00

Well, doesn't seems to calculate easy the speed . Some movies begin spooling same time.


----------



## Todd H

P Smith said:


> I should correct myself; after check last night VOD download log, I see the speed actually is 1/2 or so:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Name                   start date/time  duration
> The Forbidden Kingdom  2008/10/12 23:01 1:44:00
> Baby Mama              2008/10/13  3:27 1:39:00
> Sex and the City       2008/10/13  4:34 2:26:00
> Prom Night             2008/10/13  4:34 1:28:00
> Speed Racer            2008/10/13  4:34 2:15:00
> JFK: Conspiracy        2008/10/13  8:37 0:04:00
> 
> Well, doesn't seems to calculate easy the speed . Some movies begin spooling same time.


How do you get to the VOD download log?


----------



## P Smith

From HDD.


----------



## ZBoomer

Can you be more specific? What do you mean from HDD?

I'm finding it interesting how differently my 622 and 722 handle VOD.

My 622, that I've had a long time, has 13 VOD movies available on 501, one of which is Speed Racer in HD 1080p. All the others are SD movies, no HD.

My 722 which I've had for 5 days has five total movies on 501, ALL are HD, and one is Speed Racer in 1080p. It has no SD VOD at all, only HD.

ALL the HD movies on the 722 are $6.99 now, not just the 1080p one.

The SD VOD movies on the 622 are $4.99.

Either one is too expensive, ridiculous. I'll never pay that. If they were reasonable like $1.99 I'd watch them quite often.


----------



## Todd H

P Smith said:


> From HDD.


Well that tells me a lot. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith

Well, for curious persona it would be enough  - if you really intent to do such research, there are a lot of program out there, like WinHex with nice feature to create custom parsers of raw sectors.


----------



## Jeff_DML

P Smith said:


> Well, for curious persona it would be enough  - if you really intent to do such research, there are a lot of program out there, like WinHex with nice feature to create custom parsers of raw sectors.


Do you know what are the file sizes of the 1080p VOD and length? are you the original source of the 15Mbps encoding rate number?

thanks


----------



## P Smith

Size posted for IAL and SR; that files are encrypted stream, so rate/timing could be analyzed by PTS without actual watching.


----------



## graphxfairy

Hi! I'm not sure if this is the correct thread, but here goes. We have had the "Turbo Charged" ad blaring at us since August. We have a 1080P TV with the VIP 622. at first we didn't have the VOD. Now we have the VOD, but no HD selections. Does anyone know where I can find out what HD 1080 VOD are being offered at the current moment?

We have called DISH on numerous occasions and been told a different thing almost every time. On the call this evening the tech said that there are currently no HD VOD being broadcast, yet I have seen some articles with screenshots dated only a few days ago with 4 HD VOD movies listed.

Does anyone have any idea what the *real* story might be?

Thanks for any help? 
-angelina


----------



## P Smith

If you take a look at post#309, you'll know what time and what movies broadcasted. If you'll still curious about days after, I could post new log for you.
Anyway, each night a few VODs broadcasting.


----------



## graphxfairy

P Smith said:


> If you take a look at post#309, you'll know what time and what movies broadcasted. If you'll still curious about days after, I could post new log for you.
> Anyway, each night a few VODs broadcasting.


Hi! are these current as of today and are they HD? Because I still don't see any HD.

I have been searching around and it seems to me that I may need a few additional things from DN.

Possibly an upgrade from Vip 622 receiver to the 722 Receiver and from Dish 500 to the Dish 1000.

I get nowhere calling Dish. I was told last night there were currently no HD VOD being broadcast. I see here that is obviously not true.


----------



## P Smith

Looks like they're slow last week; I see only one movie added :
The Love Guru 2008/10/15 8:22pm CT 1:27:00


----------



## space86

I just purchased a new HDTV:

PANASONIC VIERA TH-50PX80U
50" 720p Plasma HDTV

would I be able to watch 1080p VOD on this HDTV?


----------



## P Smith

Check a manual if it support 1080p24 format then yes.


----------



## bobukcat

space86 said:


> I just purchased a new HDTV:
> 
> PANASONIC VIERA TH-50PX80U
> 50" 720p Plasma HDTV
> 
> would I be able to watch 1080p VOD on this HDTV?


If it's a 720P Plasma as you state it will most likely not accept any 1080P input, and even if it did it's not very likely that it would look any better since it has to be down-converted to 720P to be displayed!


----------



## 722921

722921 said:


> Ch 501 has disappeared from my listings now...


So now I finally have several HD VOD options but don't know if my TV does 1080p 24.
If I do the test and it passes or fails, do I still have the option of backing out?


----------



## Jeff_DML

722921 said:


> So now I finally have several HD VOD options but don't know if my TV does 1080p 24.
> If I do the test and it passes or fails, do I still have the option of backing out?


yes assuming you have not done the test. Once you do the test and it fails the next time it will not and you will buy the 1080i version.


----------



## 722921

Thanks. I'll try it sometime soon.


----------



## jacmyoung

bobukcat said:


> If it's a 720P Plasma as you state it will most likely not accept any 1080P input


I have a 20" LG LCD set that is 1366x768p native but accepts many refresh rate including 1080p/24Hz.



> and even if it did it's not very likely that it would look any better since it has to be down-converted to 720P to be displayed!


Yes to the down-converted resolution, but if it plays in 24Hz one can assume it still benefits from playing the 24Hz film materials. There are two benefits in offering 1080p/24 movies, one is the 1080p resolution, the other is the 24Hz refresh rate which is native to the films.

Although I doubt the Panny 720p (PX8xx) models can handle 24Hz refresh rate. The new Panny 1080p (PZ8xx) models do 1080p/24Hz.

Correction, after checking the Panny site, the 720p models also support "24P Cinematic Playback". Looks like the newer Panny plasma sets most all support 1080p/24 now.


----------



## HobbyTalk

I think the big difference here would be that that 1080P movies are download to the hard drive are higher bitrate then what would be viewed "live" off the sat. So even if the 1080p-24 movies are downcoverted to 1080i-60 or 720p-60, it should look better.


----------



## 722921

722921 said:


> Thanks. I'll try it sometime soon.


Both my sets failed the test...


----------



## P Smith

HobbyTalk said:


> I think the big difference here would be that that 1080P movies are download to the hard drive *are higher bitrate *then what would be viewed "live" off the sat. So even if the 1080p-24 movies are downcoverted to 1080i-60 or 720p-60, it should look better.


Posted, it was CBR 15 Mbps.


----------



## jacmyoung

P Smith said:


> Posted, it was CBR 15 Mbps.


What does that mean? How did it compare to the regular 1080i movies in terms of file size? I think an HD movie file size should be less than an HD video file size, all else equal.

On the DirecTV side, the 1080p movie download time has been less than downloading a standard 1080i show. We know that because we get them all from D* VOD service, through broadband connection, not from the satellite.

The PQ of the D* 1080p movies were as good as Bluray, for those who had seen both versions. When I saw I Am Legend and 10,000BC on my 722 the PQ were equally good. Seeing 1080p both on E* and D* led me to believe both E* and D* download the 1080p/24 movies un-altered from the sources. There is really no reason to further compress the shows since they are not broadcast live, only through VOD, no bandwidth issues.


----------



## P Smith

Sizes posted too; CBR mean a method of control of input signal (constant bit rate).


----------



## teddy

Has anyone passed the 1080P "test" through HDMI via an A/V receiver to the TV ? I have a Denon 4806CI receiver and a Pioneer Kuro 151 TV. I cannot pass the 1080P test with HDMI sent through the receiver. I do pass the test with component out directly to the TV.

I read through this entire thread but I did not see an answer to this (or missed it).
Thanks.


----------



## MrQuestion

teddy said:


> Has anyone passed the 1080P "test" through HDMI via an A/V receiver to the TV ? I have a Denon 4806CI receiver and a Pioneer Kuro 151 TV. I cannot pass the 1080P test with HDMI sent through the receiver. I do pass the test with component out directly to the TV.
> 
> I read through this entire thread but I did not see an answer to this (or missed it).
> Thanks.


I have the Pioneer Kuro PDP-6020FD with a Denon AVR-1909 receiver. I also failed the test via HDMI. Dish Tech Support told me I needed to hook the VIP722 up directly to the Plasma via component and then run a separate TOSLink or something else from the 722 to my A/V Receiver for audio. Oh well... so much for one cable connectivity.


----------



## ZBoomer

It would seem by process of elimination, if it works direct connect, but not with the receiver in-line, the receiver is the problem.

I'm seeing quite a few folks with Denon receivers complaining about this, hmm.


----------



## teddy

ZBoomer said:


> It would seem by process of elimination, if it works direct connect, but not with the receiver in-line, the receiver is the problem.
> 
> I'm seeing quite a few folks with Denon receivers complaining about this, hmm.


While I still had an open rental for Iron Man 1080P, I connected the 622 to my Panasonic 151 Kuro directly via HDMI. I got a picture but no sound. 
Directly connecting with component plus the optical for sound worked OK but I encountured several significant A/V drop outs.
This makes me think it is a problem with the 622.

BTW, Iron Man was great!


----------



## steveT

teddy said:


> While I still had an open rental for Iron Man 1080P, I connected the 622 to my Panasonic 151 Kuro directly via HDMI. I got a picture but no sound.
> Directly connecting with component plus the optical for sound worked OK but I encountured several significant A/V drop outs.
> This makes me think it is a problem with the 622.
> 
> BTW, Iron Man was great!


Teddy, I tried my first 1080p rental with Dish over the weekend ("Iron Man"), and also failed the test. I also have the Kuro 151 (a phenomenal TV...), and a Denon 3808CI receiver. My sat receiver is a 722, connected by HDMI to the AVR (this is my second 722 in three months; first one died a hard death, and this new one is pretty flakey...)

Haven't tried any alternate hookups yet, and I may not bother. I'm not too happy with Dish these days.


----------



## steveT

ZBoomer said:


> It would seem by process of elimination, if it works direct connect, but not with the receiver in-line, the receiver is the problem.
> 
> I'm seeing quite a few folks with Denon receivers complaining about this, hmm.


Tried to scan through this very long thread for the answer, sorry if this has been answered before... But ARE Dish's 1080p movies supposed to work if the signal is routed to the TV through an A/V receiver via HDMI cables? Dish isn't assuming this only works with a direct connection to the TV, are they?


----------



## Jeff_DML

steveT said:


> Tried to scan through this very long thread for the answer, sorry if this has been answered before... But ARE Dish's 1080p movies supposed to work if the signal is routed to the TV through an A/V receiver via HDMI cables? Dish isn't assuming this only works with a direct connection to the TV, are they?


based on this thread it seems like people who are routing there video through Denon AVR's are having issues, my pioneer tv passed the test being routed through my Onkyo AVR.


----------



## P Smith

By 8bitbytes:
"Just a note for those not searching for the answers to this 1080p service and its issues:

1. 1080p is a software mode enabled by Dish after a test is performed on your connected display. It will not appear in any menu.

2. The "test" performed is a little talk with the edid information your display provides and it is looking for proper 1080p/24 capability. Compatibility with a 1080p24 signal which is then changed to 60 / 120hz is not sufficient. Proper display at 24, 48, 72, 96, and 120hz may receive acceptance. Not all 120hz TVs arrive at 120hz by multiplying 24x5. Many change 24 to 60 and then multiply by 2. If your edid does not provide the information tested for, you don't get 1080p.

3. If you get the software switchover to 1080p, don't change the channel. You will lose the 1080p mode as the receiver switches back to 1080i. If you return to your movie, you will not be retested and will remain in 1080i.


These notes come from following the threads started months ago when this option was made available and the lengthy discussions that occcured afterwards.

There are no guarantees that this information is accurate, complete, or satisfactory.

YMMV"

And myself:

"Add to that:

0. Test process at first stage expect to obtain correct ( know, not invoked ) HDCP key from TV set. Then it should get positive HDCP handshake. Only after that EDID check will be constitute."


----------



## petej88

P Smith said:


> By 8bitbytes:
> "2. The "test" performed is a little talk with the edid information your display provides and it is looking for proper 1080p/24 capability. Compatibility with a 1080p24 signal which is then changed to 60 / 120hz is not sufficient. Proper display at 24, 48, 72, 96, and 120hz may receive acceptance. Not all 120hz TVs arrive at 120hz by multiplying 24x5. Many change 24 to 60 and then multiply by 2. If your edid does not provide the information tested for, you don't get 1080p.
> 
> 3. If you get the software switchover to 1080p, don't change the channel. You will lose the 1080p mode as the receiver switches back to 1080i. If you return to your movie, you will not be retested and will remain in 1080i.
> 
> 0. Test process at first stage expect to obtain correct ( know, not invoked ) HDCP key from TV set. Then it should get positive HDCP handshake. Only after that EDID check will be constitute."


Nice info but I have no idea how to set up my Sony 46XBR4 (120 hz 1080p/24) tv with the proper edid info that the dish software is looking for. I'll try to work this out over the next month. If I can't get it working, I'm breaking my contract and going back to directv.

changed my mind about going back to directv. Looks like they are having the same kind of 1080p/24 recognition problems as we dish owner are.


----------



## dishlover2

1080 p vod is it available on the new 3 location dish the 1000.4 setup


----------



## P Smith

new 1080p movie 11/28 


"Indiana Jones and the Kingdom o..." 

13.2 GB, 2h03m


----------



## Jeff_DML

14.3 Mbps if I calculated correctly, pretty good. 

Darn, $6.99, I would get it for $2.99


----------



## dishlover2

1080 p test came out weird for me it showed not compatible for 1080p and what ever channel I had on it came up as pay perview ie wpmt 43 charge for viewing free and then I thought maybe 1080p was detected not so


Indiana jones channel 501 vod 1 can anyone confirm if all vod is now hd ?


----------



## P Smith

Yes, I posted already - it's 1080p.


----------



## dishlover2

Jeff_DML said:


> 810DVR, does you know for sure that your TV support 24p input and did you verify it was really 24p not 60p?


I couldve sworn mine supportted 1080p but I found out differently


----------



## ZBoomer

teddy said:


> Has anyone passed the 1080P "test" through HDMI via an A/V receiver to the TV ? I have a Denon 4806CI receiver and a Pioneer Kuro 151 TV. I cannot pass the 1080P test with HDMI sent through the receiver. I do pass the test with component out directly to the TV.
> 
> I read through this entire thread but I did not see an answer to this (or missed it).
> Thanks.


Well, I just recently added a Pioneer VSX-1018AH-K receiver to my system; I have my 722 connected to it via HDMI, and HDMI out from receiver to Pioneer PDP-6010 plasma.

1080p worked fine for me with the 722 (and my 622) connected directly to the TV, via HDMI or component.

Well, with the receiver in place, I also can do 1080p out of the 722, with one caveat...

When I run the 1080p "test" on the 722, it only "tests" for about 10 seconds. This is not long enough for the receiver and TV to both sync up to the signal, so the 722 will tell me is failed before everything syncs up to the new frequency.

What I think is happening is the 722 sends 1080p/24 to the receiver, which handhakes with it, accepts it, then it sends the signal to the TV which has to handshake, sync, etc. All this takes a while, just over what the 722 is willing to wait for, so if I don't press a button while running the "test" it tells me I failed.

So what I found I can do is immediately after I tell it to test for 1080p, is start pressing left/right buttons on the remote. This cycles the invisible prompts on the screen, and the 722 will wait longer for my response.

After a few seconds the 1080p screen appears. So it seems they need to make the test run a little longer, so people with receivers between the 722 and TV will have more time for sync to happen.


----------

